# Membership Recruitment:No Date Divers Club:::



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Some of us have gotten to the point where we don't want to be reminded of our advancing years.We have even taken to wearing watches that do not have a day or date function.As founding member these are my no date divers.Please show your support by posting your No Date Divers & let us know if your of the age to be an alum or just a supporter.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Still a youngun'


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

I only have 1 no date as I dont know what date it is unless my watch tells me









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm in as well










Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

My only one:


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Prefer my watches without date !

Have a few...

...for example


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

That Raven DT photo is impressive! 
I can't make much use of a date watch without my reading glasses unless it's my Panerai which has the internal cyclops. Here's my no-date diver.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks ElFuego !

..great idea

...my Cayman 3K


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I can't see the date anyway so why have it


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Here are some of those Desk Divers with no dates...or have trouble finding dates..


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's one with no date that doesn't have a problem getting a date.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Fondale


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

no longer own but enjoyed the no date


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love no date watches, really don't need a date window to know which day/date today is  I have had many many many no date and here are my current no date watches. 
But if I like and want a watch, the fact it has a date won't deter me from buying it ;-)




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Need to get one, E8. Love that Helson. |>


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

I love no date divers. I'll join!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Club ND member


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Age? I could have bought this one when it was new and used it while diving! :-d


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Love the collections of Jeep99Dad and Tako_Watch. Mind bending!


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Like many in this thread have already stated, love the clean look of a no-date timepiece...

Here are a few...*


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I too long for the day when all I care is clean and pretty, and the date no longer matters


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*O&A Ocean Master...
*


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in. I'm old and I'm in. Are we in because we're old or old because we're in? Do younger members become honorably old if they say they're in?
For the founders to decide, here are some of mine (I'm old and I like the club).





















By the way, I'd like to add that quartz no-daters lend the utmost convenience to the aging-minded and the increase of don't want to have to do sh%t mentality.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

ManMachine said:


> I too long for the day when all I care is clean and pretty, and the date no longer matters


Yea you just remember you said that when the day actually comes!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Yea you just remember you said that when the day actually comes!


truth is when that day comes the date doesnt matter but the day of the week helps!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

stew77 said:


> *Like many in this thread have already stated, love the clean look of a no-date timepiece...
> 
> Here are a few...*


b-)b-)b-)

|>|>|>


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

Because Wednesdays mean fish sticks for dinner.



julywest said:


> truth is when that day comes the date doesnt matter but the day of the week helps!


----------



## VictorGG (Feb 22, 2014)

Awesome watches!!! 
What is this one??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

I was just thinking about this topic as I have been buying only no-date watches recently. I rarely wear the same watch more than a few consecutive days and many times don't set the date anyway.


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

My age? Well, let's just say I could legally begin collecting Social Security payments in a few years. Yeah, I've started to lean toward no date divers.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Eight no date, six with date!


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Until my Nassau arrives...


----------



## chill6x6 (Nov 5, 2013)

NO DOUBT a watch without the date is a better looking watch&#8230; But BOY do I miss having it there!!


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW,I had no idea we would have such great response & AMAZING watches,thanks very much to everyone who posted.My fav.so far has to be this one ....


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

My only current "No Date"


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Fomenko said:


> Eight no date, six with date!


Wow nice collection.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not sure but I think this one








is about the only diver with no date in my stables... I love me a date in me divers, as it's a "complication" I use more than daily.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

VictorGG said:


> Awesome watches!!!
> What is this one??
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Victor!

This is the Dievas Flieger Timer (a limited edition watch of 50 total pieces that Anders from Dievas introduced way back in December 2008...a very cool watch powered by a Vintage ETA 2452 movement).
*


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> WOW,I had no idea we would have such great response & AMAZING watches,thanks very much to everyone who posted.My fav.so far has to be this one ....


*Thanks E8!

Vintage VDB has really produced some killer pieces over the years...the pre-2012/2012 series line (along with all their 'series' pieces offer great bang-for-the-buck too imo).

Agree with you BTW...really great thread...tremendous no-date options out there for sure, and this thread proves it!*:-!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...some other no-dater's from me


----------



## customlegend (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## customlegend (Mar 7, 2007)

View attachment 1578770


----------



## Jono (Sep 15, 2009)

Here are my 2 entries


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...a few more from me


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

My only No Date Diver:


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

How about this one?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

circle T, nice.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

my edc:


----------



## ckelly49 (Dec 31, 2009)

Excuse me, do you know today's date? No.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Enviable collections gentlemen! Some of the sterile watches look really interesting. My Nassau is old news, but I'm in!

I'm 39 this year and lost vision in my right eye long ago, so I have a real hate/hate relationship with date windows. They're just so unnecessary in my eye. 

View attachment 1581596


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks to Darwin, I have 1 more to add:


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't currently have a no date right now, but I appreciate the beauty of them.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

OVM


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

Time of day can't be guessed accurately, date of the day can be easily remembered/worked out.

A watch with a date window is like a beautiful woman face with a sideway crooked nose.


----------



## Cabinetman (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is my contribution for now. However, I should have a no date Sub C showing up tomorrow to further my membership.


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

Love them!


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

You can put me in the alumni category. Gotta love old school!


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

The de-evolution/evolution of the SMP, SM 300 dial and now a fitted ceramic insert


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Nassau when it arrives...


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are my two:


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Wearing one today:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

My latest no date dive buddy.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm still getting use to the no date. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## GeemanNZ (Sep 6, 2014)

Fomenko said:


> Eight no date, six with date!
> 
> View attachment 1576940
> 
> ...


That is one classy collection of watches...would be glad to give any one of them a home!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

The only no date watch I have happens to be made from the company known best for their cyclops and date.

My Rolex 14060 two line sub


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

I mostly have divers with date windows but here are a few of the ND divers I've owned. Some are still around and some have been released back into the wild.
































































My age? Old enough to better. Still young enough to not give a ****.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

My No Date Dive Buddies hanging out together.


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ahem.......


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Good club to be in


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## jmc1080 (Sep 17, 2012)

My no date.


----------



## FW271 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Just dropping by, with one or two pics...


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Here is my only no date. I think the look is better but I really am absent minded so still don't know the date sometimes.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## The Converted (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm only 26, I love the uncluttered look of this new arrival. 









Andy


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


If I may ask, who did the re-lume on your Bernhard? Looks great.


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

My NDD DLC Makara Octopus.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Just received that one on Thursday... 
No date and no second hand too... That's hardcore barebone watch!


and for those who wonder, that dial is in stone, brecciated jasper to be precise!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> If I may ask, who did the re-lume on your Bernhard? Looks great.


Motor City Watch Works


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

Mine...


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Newest addition to my "no-date divers"


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Allow me to be the first to resurrect this thread for 2015! At almost 59 years old, I'm pretty "opinionated" about MOST things, with a date window on a dive watch being up near the top of my personal "No-No's"; to the point that I WILL NOT buy a dive watch that has a date window - PERIOD! On the one hand, I fairly HATE myself for this; on the other hand, it prevents me from buying more watches, LOL. I never used to remember/care WHAT the day/date is; a little while ago I did this test - every morning if/when I awaken, I simply repeat to myself out loud "Today is X-day, the Xth". By saying it out loud, it "sticks"; I remember the day & date all day long! Without further ado, here is my modest collection of no-date divers:

#1. Mk II Paradive, 0-60 Sapphire Bezel...
#2. Mk II Stingray 50, w/CLASSIC "Cousteau Configuration"...
#3. Mk II Kingston, gilt dial/hands...
#4. Steinhart OVM, on 21mm Yellow Dog 1 piece 3-Ring Zulu...


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DLC version of the OVM


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A9


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Maratac GPT-1


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Snowflake homage that I built myself.


----------



## Shmurge (Apr 22, 2012)

I' m in.


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## ckelly49 (Dec 31, 2009)

Another dateless diver from my box. Early 80's Boctok Amphibia.


----------



## Riverboat (Nov 13, 2011)

In...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice, what are those watches?


----------



## Skwere (Aug 12, 2014)

Can I become a member with only my humble Amphibia?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

old pic but it will get the job done


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kobold Soarway,


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Can't believe I lost track of this thread,very sorry.So a little bump with a few fresh pics before the Skindiver hits the road to it's new home...


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Here is my diver without date... Helson 42mm with the jade dial. The picture is a bit old, taken when the watch first arrived. I am allowing a natural patina to form so it has darkened up a bit since.


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm in since I realized none of my divers have a date!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Hell, I'll join any club that'll have me as a member : P

















Cheers,
Anthony


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

The beast!


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's a couple of no date favourites of mine...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't own any, as I only own a couple of affordable divers and use the date many times on my watch. However, this has attracted my attention recently and I can appreciate the symmetry. May give in some day.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's a great watch


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Yeah, either that or a Benarus Moray Vintage (which I think you also have on the table). I think I like the Steinhart better as it comes with bracelet, domed sapphire (at this price!), has 22mm lugs and might fit my 7" wrists better. I have a grey Timefactors Nato coming in too.
I would appreciate a head-on side-by-side shot.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

No date is the way to go for me.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

No, sir. No date. 








Current state of play on the no date front. 

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mxm (May 21, 2014)

Just went through the whole thread and saw two watches I didn't know.
Many beautiful pieces here.
VERY regretfully all my watches have a date window, which, frankly, I don't understand, because I've never liked having to adjust the date every two months. Even when I was "younger" (for it seems that age plays some kind of role in this subject) it was a nuisance, to the point that I just stopped doing it and never use the date feature on my watches. My job requires that I know the date every day, so I don't really have to look at it on my watch. I guess I've been lucky and my watches have been accurate enough so that I don't have to unscrew the crown often.
My first no-date watch will be either a Vostok Amphibia or Black Bay look-alike. I've been gathering the parts and (hopefully sooner than later) I'll start working on them. Just don't know which will be my first born.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

No Date watches are the only way to go!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Moray 40mm


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Three or two hands... doesn´t matter!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Rolex 5513 Submariner.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold Seal...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Arctic Diver...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## rhemmers (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## FW271 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Couple photos of my most recent no date diver. I think the little guy likes it too.





Beside its brother with date


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

As a Premier Member of the "He-Man Date Window Hater's Club" (there's an obscure reference to a Little Rascal's episode here somewhere), let me keep the flame of this thread alive by sharing my most recent incoming - a scarce 2009-ish Steinhart Ocean 1 ND - acrylic crystal, 42mm, ETA 2824-2 movement, and the coup de grace - a tip of the hat to those rare Rolex Comex Submariner Dive watches from the '70's.This is gonna be my #1 beater/work watch (after I get the lugs drilled through); cheap thrills at US$380.00 delivered:


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

may as well get some mileage out of this photo i just snapped. i heart no-date divers.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Sold off practically my whole collection, for this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 6176658


nice . what do you think of the movement?


----------



## mxm (May 21, 2014)

germy_wermy said:


> Sold off practically my whole collection, for this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A9










OVM-DLC and OVM










Maratac GPT-1


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

No date or big date, aint no middle way.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

As the founding member of the NDDC I felt a need to call an end of year roll call.
Over the last few months circumstances have dictated a downsizing of my collection.Some how,without even realizing it,the 3 watches that remain as my collection are ALL No Date Divers!Have a great day everyone!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Gotta keep the No Date Dive Watch Flame ALIVE! Just finished ordering a Davosa Technos 42mm Ceramic Bezel, Domed Sapphire Crystal, NO DATE from the VERY fine folks at D. Freemont in PA - incoming in ~10 days!


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

germy_wermy said:


> Sold off practically my whole collection, for this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Consolidation is always a fun process. But at least that SM300 is versatile and looks great with everything!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

GOT to keep THIS thread alive! Still nothing but No Date Dive Watches in MY watch box! Foolishly sold several of my MK II watches - Stingray, Paradive, and LRRP; thought they looked "too big" on my ~7.25" wrist. Now I've decided that ~42mm is EXACTLY RIGHT for me, so I snapped up this MK II LRRP last week - this time with NO pesky HRV valve on the side:


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

This was an impulse buy. Only a few of my watches do not have a date complication.

And yes, I no longer acknowledge that the date of my birth came around yet another time.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My OVM Maxi LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

I love the clean dials of no date divers. 
Black Bay Black. 








OVM 1.0


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll play!








And a home cooked vintage diver!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

thach said:


>


Did you say something orange??


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

***** said:


> Did you say something orange??


Forgot to add that I wore something red today.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A9


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GPT-1


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Introducing the newest member of the No Date Dive Club,the Lew & Huey "Commander300".Welcome aboard Commander!


----------



## hojuturtle (Aug 15, 2014)

14060m


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Kobold Seal


Armida A7


Luxmento Naylamp 200m


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> Luxmento Naylamp 200m


That's a cool one Dave !

Never seen this before.
Nice dial.

The case looks like the Karlskrona Baltic.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish all my watches were no date.

Here's my only one currently.










I always check the date on my cell phone anyways. Even if I set the right date on my watches before heading out.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just received the Borealis Estroil 300!
Love it 😂









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Keeping the No Date Flame alive with my latest addition - a Gen. 2 C3, sapphire crystal, Long lugs, Helson Skindiver - thanks to my good friend David W; shown here with a yellowdog custom 3-ring Zulu, and my now-brushed/polished Prometheus Design Werx watch strap compass:


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

_Estoril 300_


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman. Absolutely applaud the choice of leaving out the date and maintaining the integrity of a clean dial.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just finished building this one!

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Just finished building this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vanpelsma said:


> Wow, that looks great!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Thank you ?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Timemachinist Naval Destroyer. Bronze with a blue dial.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Blue Borealis Estoril300...


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Some of us have gotten to the point where we don't want to be reminded of our advancing years.


Are there dive watches which display the current year? Just kidding, but I remember one vacation when I looked at my diver with date and realized: "I'm gonna have to leave tomorrow? I though I had one more day". Probably would've missed my flight... Love the way non date divers look though.


----------



## Schalosch (Jul 12, 2012)

As if it was 1982... Precista PRS-82


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

My only one so far with no date.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

One of my first builts 😃

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Amphibia today! Finally got the new bezel yesterday! 

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

We've all heard of "double vision", but how 'bout TRIPLE vision?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

TheGanzman said:


> We've all heard of "double vision", but how 'bout TRIPLE vision?


Now you just need a white dial MWW Iconik 3 and you're set.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

No white dials for THIS geezer! Sorry - but the MWW Iconik 3 is a "weak sister" compared to the Helson Skindiver - Seiko movement (vs Miyota 9105), vintage lume (vs. C3), lumed triangle ONLY on bezel (vs. fully lumed C3 bezel that glows like a torch all night long), 200m (vs. 300m) water resistance...


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My one and only no date diver. Plan to have a few more no dates. No need to change dates every other month.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

TheGanzman said:


> No white dials for THIS geezer! Sorry - but the MWW Iconik 3 is a "weak sister" compared to the Helson Skindiver - Seiko movement (vs Miyota 9105), vintage lume (vs. C3), lumed triangle ONLY on bezel (vs. fully lumed C3 bezel that glows like a torch all night long), 200m (vs. 300m) water resistance...


I can respect your opinion even when it is wrong.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I really like this one!

RD







​







​


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

No date Sub-C, my daily beater!










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Armida A1 42mm....


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> We've all heard of "double vision", but how 'bout TRIPLE vision?


Damn,were's the Triple Like button?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage SEIKO FFF mod









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

EKaYren said:


> Prefer my watches without date !


Then you are at the right place 😁

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DoktorScientist (Apr 18, 2016)

Some beautiful watches in this thread. Thank you all for sharing. All I got is this one. It has no date and it says it's 100m water resistant ...

But it was cheap and I like it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Discovered this thread a tad late.
But MAN!! No-date watches look SO MUCH nicer !!

A small contribution:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm in...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 9386578
> 
> 
> View attachment 9386586


Looks so neat! Well done. Probably I will copy your design with the BSHT dial ?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

My go anywhere, do anything with watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Looks so neat! Well done. Probably I will copy your design with the BSHT dial 
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thank you, coming from you, I am flattered. Please note though that I do not think this case which takes a 30.5 to 31.5 mm dial will work with the BSH dial which is 29 mm.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Thank you, coming from you, I am flattered. Please note though that I do not think this case which takes a 30.5 to 31.5 mm dial will work with the BSH dial which is 29 mm.


Thank you brother, I'll probably use an invicta or a TC

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Orca - Torpedo case.


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

So far: my favorite diver no-date: H2O Kalmar 2 OceanicTime Second Edition 8000m

A Monster of beauty


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Orca - Bronze Dive no-date, with various H2O straps. Enjoy this beauty


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

Here's my favourites. And the Omega is as old as I am - so I guess you can call me a vintage too!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic that the No Date Divers Club's ranks have grown so much!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OVM-DLC


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

No date has its advantages.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Since the thread comes from E8 I must produce, but I do expect a like on this.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

I can appreciate and respect the no date, but why? It is like having a smartphone without internet capability. I rely on my watch date at least 2-3 times a day. 
Carry on.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Crazy Cajun said:


> I can appreciate and respect the no date, but why? It is like having a smartphone without internet capability. I rely on my watch date at least 2-3 times a day.
> Carry on.


That's because you HAVE a date function; double-edged sword. Obviously it's not REALLY working for you - you SEE the date, but it doesn't really register with you, or else you'd only have to look at it ONCE a day...

I have such a simple trick that WORKS, and I'm 60+ years old, so if *I* can remember the date ANYONE can! Every morning when I wake up, I SAY the day & date OUT LOUD - BAM - remember it ALL. DAY. LONG...

Then I can enjoy the exquisite simplicity and SYMMETRY of my No Date watch all day long, and really KNOW & REMEMBER the (day and) date...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Estoril today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia SE from Meranom, with dial, hands, and crown further changed to suit my taste.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just a supporter here


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Crepas Decomaster w/ Great White minute hand and NDL bezel (No Decompression Limit). Mounted on Breitling 22/20mm Blue Ocean Racer Strap (BS211S) and Strapcode 20mm Wetsuit Ratchet Buckle


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

This is such a great thread...beautiful watches here...got to bump it up to the top every once in a while


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

CREPAS Cayman 3000


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 9826274


My Davosa Ternos Professional 300m, "upgraded" to C3 lume courtesy of [email protected] says hello:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Love it! Which strap is that?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Love it! Which strap is that?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks brother! I borrowed it from my Top Gun Miramar homage. This style...










Now I need to find another one. Lol


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

I just picked this up at the post office, I think I'm in love!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

sgt.brimer said:


> I just picked this up at the post office, I think I'm in love!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks FANTASTIC - I wish my puny 7 1/8" wrist circumference would "support" that watch...


----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 9872170


?Que?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Tudor BB









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Good night! Naken Vintage 😍









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

New shoes for an old friend...


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My Dievas 500m Vortex Pro says hi


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Only have 2 ...for now. But it beats the heck out of changing dates every other month. DST is another story.















You fellow alumnus and baby boomer,

Rick


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yep this is a diver too







Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

No date. No bezel. But suede.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> No date. No bezel. But suede.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> No date. No bezel. But suede.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's weird but none of the Italian Military Divers I've met used a bezel.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Redzebra introduced this thread to me during our off-line exchanges.

I have read every post, and am very impressed with the no-date models you have so kindly shown, some of them are unknown to me, and most likely out of date, so not only am I getting to see the more recent models, but also some diver watch history as well.

Thanks to you one and all for taking the time to post your examples, and I am impressed with the condition they are in, obviously looked after with a lot of love and care.

I think my decision to collect divers was correct, unlikely that I will be able to get to the high standards shown.

Keep up the good work.

BigEd, Perth, Australia


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

BigEd said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Redzebra introduced this thread to me during our off-line exchanges.


Thank you for your comments BigEd and you're welcome. 
Be sure to come and visit here again and definitely come back to post your no-date Armida when it arrives.

Here's what I've got for today....shown a few posts back but now on a new strap.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a good looking watch with a unique case shape..... How's it sit on wrist? Do the lugs sit up as much as they curve up?
How's it wear?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While you are answering Matthew's question, could you please provide the source of the brown strap.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

redzebra said:


> While you are answering Matthew's question, could you please provide the source of the brown strap.


This one: Oak Classic Vintage Racing Strap | B & R Bands

Go it during the Black Friday Sale.



matthew P said:


> It's a good looking watch with a unique case shape..... How's it sit on wrist? Do the lugs sit up as much as they curve up?
> How's it wear?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lugs do sit up a little on my flat wrist but not too much that it bothers me....mostly because I like the unique "UFO" shape.


----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

Armida A7 No Date on Oyster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

NDDC to the top....


----------



## dinodays (May 8, 2016)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 9872170


I second the question-brand please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

dinodays said:


> I second the question-brand please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, there is no brand. This is an homage of the Fifty Fathoms from the 1950s. I purchased the last one from the guy who put them together.


----------



## dinodays (May 8, 2016)

redzebra said:


> Sorry, there is no brand. This is an homage of the Fifty Fathoms from the 1950s. I purchased the last one from the guy who put them together.


Thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## IamSteve (Dec 8, 2016)

Bb sm300 subc whoop whoop


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

C'mon guys...I don't want to be the only one posting here...show your support of the NDDC


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Have been wearing my divers with date!
But this one is my all time favorite!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

Membership request submitted...


An extra points for a homage shot of a homage watch???


Love this thing...

Have an 114060 as well, but no snaps handy. AWESOME watches in this thread. Very impressive club. Hope I can get in... :-d


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Love the no date on divers, the cleaner the better


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

sstarbuck68 said:


> Membership request submitted...
> 
> 
> An extra points for a homage shot of a homage watch???
> ...


With those 2 beauties you are definitely in 😂

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Panerai 176


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

tekong said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC looking watch!!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

New shoes for the President & Founding Member of the NDDC...


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Membership request. My one and only diver with no date. Trying to get used to that haha.



Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

flyersandeagles said:


> Membership request. My one and only diver with no date. Trying to get used to that haha.


Welcome to the club. As far as I know, your membership dues are paid up just by posting a no-date here.
Come back and visit again soon. We'd like to see more of that beauty.
In the mean time, please tell us more about that red insert. Where did you get it from?
Did you swap out the bezel and the insert or just the insert?


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

redzebra said:


> Welcome to the club. As far as I know, your membership dues are paid up just by posting a no-date here.
> Come back and visit again soon. We'd like to see more of that beauty.
> In the mean time, please tell us more about that red insert. Where did you get it from?
> Did you swap out the bezel and the insert or just the insert?


This Raven Deep Tech is all original, not modified. I believe that Steve Laughlin has revealed at some point that only around 10 of these red bezel / no date versions were produced. I have a black DT as well, but that one has a date.

This particular watch just arrived to me yesterday, so it has not left the wrist yet 

Thank you for welcoming me into the Club, and here's 2 more pics of the dreamy red bezel...





Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Raven Trekker - NO date


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

steve laughlin said:


> Raven Trekker - NO date
> 
> View attachment 10239346


Steve it's an honor to have you join the NDDC!!!


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Steve it's an honor to have you join the NDDC!!!


Thank you sir! Here are a few more pics of this one...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> New shoes for the President & Founding Member of the NDDC...


Looks great! Where did you get this one?

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Looks great! Where did you get this one?
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Gekowatch "B2" on cheap deployant from Amazon...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

No second either 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

No date you say? Here are a couple from Doc.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

My one and only diver









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Can I play? Does it count if I covered up the date wheel? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## atorling (Dec 22, 2016)

Estoril 300. And waiting for Bull Shark no date


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

mule said:


> Looks great. I miss having a date though when I look at my watch.


Sooo - you felt the need to respond to THIS thread?! I believe that there are a couple of dive watch "options" JUST for YOU; in fact, FAR more than No Date dive watch options...


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

No longer have the watch, but I'll contribute a pic. Love no date dials.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

AQUASTAR Benthos 500 circa 1965...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This one for the rest of the day.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll play!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Day #2 owning this. My first diver without a date. I've already checked the watch for the non-existent date a few times, so it will definitely take some getting used to. I'll get over I'm sure as I definitely like the aesthetics of no date. I do wish I could get the Longines Legend without a date-- to me the newer models with the date just seem a bit off.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Omega

*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Question: How many No Date Dive Watches does redzebra have?
Answer ALL of 'em!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TheGanzman said:


> Question: How many No Date Dive Watches does redzebra have?
> Answer ALL of 'em!


I like this thread a lot so I try to keep it alive...help me out here....let's see some of yours


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is on of my beloved ones 😍









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> This one for the rest of the day.
> 
> View attachment 10394874


Wrong thread Mikey.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Ooops, sorry.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

MikeyT said:


> Ooops, sorry.


I was just kidding with you MikeyT. No worries man.


----------



## IvanC (Sep 13, 2016)

I have been on the search for no-date watches lately. Between the date being hard to read and having to set it on mechanical watches, I just don't see the need for date. Plus I personally think it ruins the look of a lot of watches.


----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

My latest no-date diver (I have three):


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 10556130


Soooo...If that "window" at the 3 o'clock position ISN'T a "date window", what exactly DOES it keep track of - # of feet/meters?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> Soooo...If that "window" at the 3 o'clock position ISN'T a "date window", what exactly DOES it keep track of - # of feet/meters?


Aw hell. You cruel brute.
I tried to pull a fast one, and you had to bust me.
(Hangs head in shame.)


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Aw hell. You cruel brute.
> I tried to pull a fast one, and you had bust me.
> (Hangs head in shame.)


You SHOULD hang your head in SHAME - not only for POSTING a Date Window Dive Watch in this ABSOLUTELY PURE Dive Watch Thread, but for even OWNING a Dive Watch with an ABHORRENT Date Window!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> You SHOULD hang your head in SHAME - not only for POSTING a Date Window Dive Watch in this ABSOLUTELY PURE Dive Watch Thread, but for even OWNING a Dive Watch with an _*ABHORRENT*_ Date Window!


Hey now.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

I believe this qualifies for membership: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxm (May 21, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


>


Name/brand of this beauty?


----------



## Ilovediving (Feb 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

mxm said:


> Name/brand of this beauty?


Immelmann Cranium Bronze


----------



## mxm (May 21, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> Immelmann Cranium Bronze


Thanks!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

dinexus said:


> I believe this qualifies for membership:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW,just WOW!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

dinexus said:


> I believe this qualifies for membership:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW,just WOW!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Was wearing those in the past 2 days.









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> WOW,just WOW!


Not even gonna lie, I haven't wound up any of my autos in over a week.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

WatchNRolla said:


>


This thing is beautiful!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OVM2









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

Oris Diver Sixty-Five Topper Edition


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's mine when it was new. Need a new pic with the natural patina...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> Where do I sign up?


This one gets you straight to the members lounge 😁

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Maratac 46mm diver

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ Beautiful! Details please.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Econoline said:


> ^^ Beautiful! Details please.


That's the CH1 from Helberg/H2O.
Hugely capable diver.
Awesome.

Here's my CH8 (1000m).









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Econoline said:


> ^^ Beautiful! Details please.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Another of my favorite no-dates:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

New addition to the family









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## atorling (Dec 22, 2016)

Bull Shark Black no date, in green bezel.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Good Thread....









Kobold Seal.









CWC.









5513.









Kobold Arctic Diver.









Ginault Ocean Rover.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

longstride said:


> Good Thread....
> 
> View attachment 10681506
> 
> ...


All very cool, thanks for sharing. That 5513 with WG surrounds is the bees knees.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

MikeyT said:


>


Great pickup MikeyT! That's a slimmer sexier Seiko SPORK.

I'm wearing this oldie on a new CincyStrapWorks seatbelt "Stealth Bond".


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

sent from my phone


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, Thach. I'll be wearing it all week.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bull Shark









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rouvio (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi folks, totally new to this forum...really enjoying it so far!

Right, back to the request.... I do miss the date on my triple B, but loving my first "grownup" watch so much, the compromise is worth it....enjoy:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rouvio (Feb 2, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap! ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

rouvio said:


> Hi folks, totally new to this forum...really enjoying it so far!
> 
> Right, back to the request.... I do miss the date on my triple B, but loving my first "grownup" watch so much, the compromise is worth it....enjoy:
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS rouvio. Check out the below thread for bronze divers...I think you will like it
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/my-bronze-diver-addiction-1535490-196.html

And my contribution for today's no-date...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

rouvio said:


> Hi folks, totally new to this forum...really enjoying it so far!
> 
> Right, back to the request.... I do miss the date on my triple B, but loving my first "grownup" watch so much, the compromise is worth it....enjoy:
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS & the NDDC!Beautiful watch,thanks for joining!!!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

longstride said:


> View attachment 10737402


How you liking your CWC?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky (Jul 23, 2008)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

longstride said:


> View attachment 10737402


Enviable collection @longstride !



rouvio said:


> Hi folks, totally new to this forum...really enjoying it so far!
> 
> Right, back to the request.... I do miss the date on my triple B, but loving my first "grownup" watch so much, the compromise is worth it....enjoy:


Great entry! Welcome sir!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 10748338


Wow that's beautiful !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky (Jul 23, 2008)

TGIF shot

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Precista PRS82


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

5513


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Its a great watch - had it for 3 years, it's a keeper.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Seiko "Etermovox" (Eterna + JLC Memovox) mod:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Current and potential long term fave....PAM000


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Today, on leather...


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

PAM 061 Titanium with that tobacco dial


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Vostok do not do 'quick set date'.
So I reckon their no date models are the way to go.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ceramic 292, sandwich dial, small seconds.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

This club is absolutely necessary

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

5513










Nice tritium lume shot


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Waiting for the No Date Sea Storm to arrive in July and then I will sign up.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PAM292....


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

Heading for that age at 57!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

Davosa Ternos Vintage ND









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Maranez Layan


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just arrived.


----------



## sternie (Jan 4, 2016)

I own several nodate divers. I'll start with Benarus.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

No date today...









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nicely balanced no date dial of my 000


----------



## sternie (Jan 4, 2016)

Black and white no date.


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

Classic no date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buochie (May 13, 2015)

no date divers are the best!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sold it today









Keeping the black dial but have no old pics on this new phone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New bronze Skindiver


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sternie (Jan 4, 2016)

This will do for today.


----------



## sternie (Jan 4, 2016)

Sunnier day today


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OVM all the time









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

And at 62 trying to slow the hands of time from moving forward. Have 3 no day/date watches. But only 2 since my Nomos Club II is not a diver. Here are the 2.

The NTH Nacken vintage blue and the Sub.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Estoril 300









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)

RESCO Patriots. Gen 1 and Gen 1 reissue. My vision at 50 makes a date window (without a cyclops) kinda useless. Love these divers, pictured with the clams from my last dive. (dirt dive)


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

drawman623 said:


> My vision at 50 makes a date window (without a cyclops) kinda useless.


I hear you. I'm now favouring no date divers. Get quite disappointed when I find a diver I like, only to find out it only comes with a date function. I figure that's what the phone is for.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

My no-date week...here they are Monday through Friday


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

I have this one ordered


----------



## sternie (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for keeping my legacy thread alive & healthy!!!I never dreamed the NDDC would turn out to be so popular!It's possible the NDDC could someday be a sticky!!!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This one getting a run since arriving.....


----------



## mxm (May 21, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Thanks everyone for keeping my legacy thread alive & healthy!!!I never dreamed the NDDC would turn out to be so popular!It's possible the NDDC could someday be a sticky!!!


You must be joking.
This thread is a must!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Orca Vintage case


----------



## sc_junky (Jul 23, 2008)

weekend deep-sea alarm 😀









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

mxm said:


> This thread is a must!


+1


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll count myself as a tween...

S


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

000









292


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

can I play?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

TheGanzman said:


> We've all heard of "double vision", but how 'bout TRIPLE vision?


Love the Helsons! Unfortunately, I only have one oldie with no date, but it's the oldie that inspired what in my opinion is Helson's best looker :-!.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Another blue dialled no date added to the quiver!










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Porto Santo









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Estoril


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PAM292


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Killer TV. Killer homage. 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My other PAM, a 000' again no date...sterile dial, simple 2 hander...


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

to h... with photobucket, here's the photo again.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

5513


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MWW!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> MWW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT addition to the NDDC!!!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

My Steinhart OVM1.0


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Not a diver, but it is no-date.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mine will be here in a few days....very excited - I've had three Steinhart OVM's and a number of other watches.....but this one is special









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just arrived.





































Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catanha (Mar 21, 2014)

Armida a8 no date


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

New Helm









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Trusty Precista 18-Q ...

*


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Khuarabuti ...

*





​


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

️









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Thunderdaddy said:


> ️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SPECTACULAR!!!NDDC RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NDDC rules indeed









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The new HELM.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JelliSub


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

So glad I sprang for this...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

I should be rocking this at the end of the week!

(Not my image, taken by Jeep99dad I believe)









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm in......


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sea Viper!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

1966 Sea Hunter, AKA the Devil Diver... Just got it back from having its Hairspring replaced. 










Watch collection: Misc. random crap (do we feel better now?)


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

No date is the best. Had a brief foray into a diver with a date, but it was not my cup of tea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

heyheyuw said:


> 1966 Sea Hunter, AKA the Devil Diver... Just got it back from having its Hairspring replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC addition to the NDDC!!!Does this thread RULE or what!!!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> FANTASTIC addition to the NDDC!!!Does this thread RULE or what!!!


Thank you sir! It does indeed!

Watch collection: Misc. random crap


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

armida

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Trying to get accustomed to no date.At 63 I have been wearing a watch with the date or date and day since I was 11.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

b-)


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess it only fitting that the first Borealis Sea Storm to join is the founding members...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

I believe this is the first Zodiac in this exclusive club.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

IN.

RMD


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

This one used to have a date window&#8230; no more




























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Five days since my last post and no other posts in between...come on guys lets see some action here..time for a bump


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh yeah! One more family member!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

coolo ne ! love this !


UDIVER said:


> My only current "No Date"


----------



## mchotdogtw (Aug 7, 2017)

coll watch!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## larthurl (Jun 4, 2016)

I joined.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This Invicta/seiko5 mashup 









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

This one again...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12453155


Who makes this watch? Really like it, googled with little success.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Who makes this watch? Really like it, googled with little success.
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


Sorry, you will not find it anywhere. It is a one-of-a-kind creation and the maker said he will not make another.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

redzebra said:


> Sorry, you will not find it anywhere. It is a one-of-a-kind creation and the maker said he will not make another.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ah that explains it. Thanks, it's a great looking piece.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## mxm (May 21, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Sorry, you will not find it anywhere. It is a one-of-a-kind creation and the maker said he will not make another.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


What a pity!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

I prefer no date for my automatic watches. I switch watches enough that I have to reset the date and it bothers me to have the wrong date.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally got the SeaStorm on mesh,MUCH better!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

My latest acquisition.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Love me some no date


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Borealis Sea Storm.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

raven trekker so glad I got one of these


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Cerakoated and bead blasted Monster...


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## sternie (Jan 4, 2016)

Zelos Dwfbg edition.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

H2o Kalmar Ti OT6K Le 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I hate to rain on everyone's parade, but would like to just offer a reminder that many (most) of the watches posted here are, in fact, date watches with date mechanisms, and the date is merely covered up by the dial.

As an example, here's my "no-date" Unimatic with its original Seiko NH35 date movement. I sent it to IWW to replace the movement with a true no-date NH38 and paint the seconds hand:









Here's another one of my true no-date watches. The watch came with a movement that was converted to no-date by removing the entire calendar works and also installing a two-position setting lever (so there's no phantom date setting position on the crown).
















The ideal solution, of course, is to build a movement as no-date from the ground up by having a base plate that has no groves/channels etc for the calendar works. I used to have a Nomos Ahoi, and here's what its base plate looks like:









Why does this matter? It may not matter to you. For me, part of the appeal of a no-date watch is not only the simplicity of the dial but also the simplicity of the movement. The calendar mechanism is just another point of failure. In fact, I've had the date wheel get stuck on a new $2K German watch with a Swiss movement. I love the simplicity of true no-date movements - K.I.S.S.!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I take your points, pinkybrain, but as for me, it's a no-dater if there is no date window in the dial.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Amphibia.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Turd removal:

ETA 2824 (and clones): remove calendar works and purchase a two-position setting lever (I've seen the part number posted here, maybe I can find it)

Seiko NH35: buy and install a Seiko NH38 - they're cheap!

Miyota 9015: there are some 90S5 watches on eBay for cheap that can serve as donors 

Don't forget to use ample toilet paper! 

Special thanks to E8ArmyDiver


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ds514 (Dec 28, 2009)

Germano and Walter


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm pretty stoked about this newcomer to the team:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Just as a real diver should be, no date and ISO 6425:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> View attachment 12581901


Is that the new A9?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Is that the new A9?


Yes, that's the latest 300m model A9


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I have recently joined the no date club with 2 recent acquisitions. I imagine they have been done to death already but here they are.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

electorn said:


> I have recently joined the no date club with 2 recent acquisitions. I imagine they have been done to death already but here they are.


Congrats on your acquisition and welcome to the club. Do come back and show more of these two beauties.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My new favorite









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

electorn said:


> I have recently joined the no date club with 2 recent acquisitions. I imagine they have been done to death already but here they are.
> 
> View attachment 12612547


Done to death?NEVER!!!Welcome aboard...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> My new favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEP,have to completely agree...Last Christmas I crowned the Deep Blue Daynight Diver the Worlds Best $200.00 Diver,I have seen NOTHING close the the Sea Storms price that can compete and we should crown it the ultimate $300.00 Diver!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 12615175


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Wearing a helm khuraburi. Really liking this watch even with no date


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

mgc said:


> Wearing a helm khuraburi. Really liking this watch even with no date


:rodekaart
While we appreciate the effort, membership requires a picture,especially when I believe it would be the only one here...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Feeling lazy today. So chose a no-date.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ginault OR catching a few rays.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Still on this today, although I swapped into a leather Christopher Ward NATO for the hardware:


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Four times a member.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Not a _real _diver... just diverful... or diverish... ya know... but good enough to go into a fish tank :-!







.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

my first no date diver, I could get used to this.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

My first, a Maratac SR-35, next to big brother LHD.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Not a _real _diver... just diverful... or diverish... ya know... but good enough to go into a fish tank :-!
> 
> View attachment 12627905
> .
> View attachment 12627907


Thanks for the effort but where do we draw the line? It's already proven a 30m Casio will get the job done but that is NOT what this thread is about...


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sea Storm on mesh.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## eirens (Aug 22, 2012)

No-date (only way he makes these) Kemmner 007-Stingray.


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

Armida A1 42


----------



## Kitan (Feb 6, 2017)

Topspin917 said:


> Sea Storm on mesh.
> 
> View attachment 12630483


Looks very clean with a very nice mesh bracelet


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Thanks for the effort but where do we draw the line? It's already proven a 30m Casio will get the job done but that is NOT what this thread is about...


How about we draw it at NOT being uptight about a silly thread?
We're not exactly collecting data for NASA here, eh?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> How about we draw it at NOT being uptight about a silly thread?
> We're not exactly collecting data for NASA here, eh?


Yeah, or you could just stay on topic. And if you are called for being off topic, just accept it in good grace.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Kitan said:


> Looks very clean with a very nice mesh bracelet


Thanks. Shark mesh just seems to work well as a bracelet for dive watches.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Topspin917 said:


> Thanks. Shark mesh just seems to work well as a bracelet for dive watches.


 :-!:-!:-!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

here’s one, there are more


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bronze Skindiver


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Magrette Moana pacific Waterman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

H2O Kalmar OT6K

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Zodiac Super Seawolf Titanium COSC 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Blurter said:


> View attachment 12647073
> 
> 
> H2O Kalmar OT6K
> ...





Blurter said:


> Zodiac Super Seawolf Titanium COSC
> View attachment 12647083
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yea baby now we're cooking with gas!!!


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

BBN









Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3712.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Here's my no date diver


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Flipped through some pages, and didn't see this one. Maybe already added, sorry if I missed it. Mine just landed yesterday ... Don't have any pics to share yet. Borrowed one below.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

This one...


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, big club of no-dates!

After many years of date/divers, and date/dress watches, I finally admitted that it was a subliminal frustration to me when I had to set the date along with the time. Which told me overall I really had too many watches, because they would all wind down. Which lead me to recently selling almost all of my watch box treasures and purchasing this, which is my daily wear watch. I love it.









My first Rolex (purchased in 1999) is a date Sub A-series "Swiss"-only dial, and this no-date is the same vintage with a "Swiss" dial. But the no-date is the winner and the date Sub sits in the watch box with a green sticker still on the back.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Longtime member here! Previously owned a 114060, regrettably sold it, and now I own a Black Bay Black!


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3742.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr

IMG_3734.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Precista PRS-14 aka poor man's SM300.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Sorry for the poor light, picked up a Kemmner yesterday, I think these may be the collection core from now on?


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3872.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

No date has definitely become my preference.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

How 'bout a pair o' Steinhart No Date Ocean Vintages?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

AMFIBIA SCUBA









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

MKII Paradive Gen 3...


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

I've got this one on pre-order (pic from Borealis):


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

No date for simplicity and I'm getting older...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Modded Amphibia 090. Funk and class all in one.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks to this topic I think I found my next diver watch. It took me a while to get through but it was worth it.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - Congrats - looks great! And you're right - no sign of a Date window ANYWHERE!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - If that ever gets made in 42mm w/no date window, I am ALL IN!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## mbrman (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally got around to trying out the Miltat Canvass...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

In my quest for making the perfect Eterna Matic Super Kon Tiki homage, here's my Tactico TC2 Expedition with my newly-acquired, just finished "brushing" the polished finish of this bracelet that I found on Amazon - I think it looks VERY much like the original bracelet that came with the Super Kon Tiki:


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TheGanzman said:


> In my quest for making the perfect Eterna Matic Super Kon Tiki homage, here's my Tactico TC2 Expedition with my newly-acquired, just finished "brushing" the polished finish of this bracelet that I found on Amazon - I think it looks VERY much like the original bracelet that came with the Super Kon Tiki:


Nice job on finding such a close match. 
Thanks for posting with a comparo photo.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My OVM39 on the excellent Jungle ToxicNato Shiznit...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

MATT1076 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Wow! What is that strap, and where can I find it?


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

MikeyT said:


> Wow! What is that strap, and where can I find it?


Hi, the strap came from https://shop.bulangandsons.com

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanx!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

ZRC Grande Fonds 300 and Zodiac SeaWolf LE


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Release the Kraken!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - O.K., now it's official - I hate redzebra... : -))


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - O.K., now it's official - I hate redzebra... : -))


Thanks man I'll take that as a compliment&#8230; BTW nice job on the Tactico bracelet

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

chosenhandle said:


> ZRC Grande Fonds 300 and Zodiac SeaWolf LE
> 
> View attachment 12772059


I absolutely adore that ZRC.


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

daforg said:


> I absolutely adore that ZRC.


easy to love, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

OVM 39


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ever since I took up the hobby and retired, I have longed for watches with no date. That way I don't need to change the date whenever the 30th of month comes. There are days I don't care for what day it is. Although i have wall calendars around the house. Lol.

Here are a couple of no date divers.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12783043


Very nice.

Missed the boat on this one. But wait and see for the next version.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Relo60 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Missed the boat on this one. But wait and see for the next version.


Same here, we've been waiting a while!! Hopefully not too much longer!!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

Action shot


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

My contribution. Second pic isn't mine.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Couple of my favorites.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12777757


That watch is awesome

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Blue Monday with the Halios Seaforth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

The CWC should be good to descend another 299.94 metres from here! :-d


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Precista PRS-82 and Omega Seamaster 300.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Kara


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

stew77 said:


> *Like many in this thread have already stated, love the clean look of a no-date timepiece...
> 
> Here are a few...*


Ooof! That crepas is lovely 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually prefer a date as I can never remember what date it is without that reminder 

Having said that, two of my favourite divers are dateless.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

A true no date watch.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nethuns Lava Meteorite


----------



## awa (Aug 28, 2015)

Im in the Unimatic club


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sold the Steinhart. Kept the rolly









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I was thinking of selling this for profit but wearing this now, I just can't!


----------



## awa (Aug 28, 2015)

This...


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

First no date for me, and now convincing myself that memorizing date first thing in the morning is good brain exercise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

My application for membership is a vintage Vostok AMPHIBIA. It's a hand cranker. It was originally rated at 200 meter wr.:think: It is 11 mm thick by 47mm long by 43 mm wide with the crown.The lugs are 18mm.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

An ALPHA Mil sub wr is 100 meters. I have resubmitted an application:-d.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

No Date in 4K


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Currently my only diver without a date. Love this thread.


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> Currently my only diver without a date. Love this thread.


Nice! I love my '66 Sea Hunter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## emale (Jun 9, 2008)

My two no date divers.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Still enjoying the Sea Storm.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

Who can even see the date?....I wish my diver was sans date box....


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

My only no date diver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0mas (Apr 3, 2007)

Now I havev one too...







--romas


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

GregoryD said:


> Currently my only diver without a date. Love this thread.


We need a double like button!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> We need a double like button!


x3

Devil diver FTW!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

I've never much cared (or had need for) a date on a dive watch either. Great thread!


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12858303
> 
> 
> View attachment 12858305
> ...


Is that a Yobokies dial swap on a Ventus Mori? I have a gunmetal Mori, and I must say that's a pretty good swap.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

ConSeanery said:


> Is that a Yobokies dial swap on a Ventus Mori? I have a gunmetal Mori, and I must say that's a pretty good swap.


It is a dial swap on a Mori but not yobokies. His dials are too small for a Mori. Got it from Rafles then soaked it in coffee to get the color to better match the hands and insert. No lume left after the coffee soaking.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

My only no date is the B.B.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

OVM39 on a Maratac rubber strap...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - "Collect them all - trade with your friends!"


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

If I can't get a date today, then my watch won't either...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

From yesterday's wear.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm 57 years old and this is the first watch that I've ever owned without a date, a Borealis Sea Storm picked up a few days ago (thru the WUS). I just ordered a stainless mesh band (first time for that style band as well). I don't miss the date....


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Just got this in to-DAY! Of the ~200 dive watches that I've owned in 55 years, I have NEVER owned ANYTHING like THIS one! It took me a little while to bond with it (~4 hours) but now I digs it!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TheGanzman said:


> Just got this in to-DAY! Of the ~200 dive watches that I've owned in 55 years, I have NEVER owned ANYTHING like THIS one! It took me a little while to bond with it (~4 hours) but now I digs it!


Seems like some of us digs it too. I hear that it is hard to find.
Love the crown at 6 an the insert design. Is the 12 o'clock bezel marker raised?
Please show us some close-ups from different angles.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

redzebra said:


> Seems like some of us digs it too. I hear that it is hard to find.
> Love the crown at 6 an the insert design. Is the 12 o'clock bezel marker raised?
> Please show us some close-ups from different angles.


RZ - See my most recent post in the ZRC Grands Fonds 300 thread - I posted several (more) photos there; you'll also see the reference to where I bought it from...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

One of many for 2018


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

It might just be me, I think I am leaning toward the Seamaster as the keeper over the Sub, for today anyway!

Not a diver obviously, but the Bulova is a no date beauty in its own right.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I've only one no (visible) date:think:


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

U1 Professional










Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

electorn said:


> It might just be me, I think I am leaning toward the Seamaster as the keeper over the Sub, for today anyway!
> 
> Not a diver obviously, but the Bulova is a no date beauty in its own right.
> 
> View attachment 12904957


Love the no-date Bulova! ...with original style font. Great choice. Bought my date version prior to the no-date release but have considered selling and re-buying.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Jake West said:


> Love the no-date Bulova! ...with original style font. Great choice. Bought my date version prior to the no-date release but have considered selling and re-buying.


i just bit the bullet and have both!


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Really enjoying the Marine Diver on Nato lately.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Not technically a diver, more of a navigator/diver at 6 ATM.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> Not technically a diver, more of a navigator/diver at 6 ATM.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12922313
> ...


Nice watch for the sand box but I saw a squid smack one up against a hull once and you couldn't read it through the crystal damage...My 50m Casio however survived several(hull smacks that is)...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Keeping THE best thread on F74 going - my newly acquired ZRC Grands Fonds shown with a small sampling of my vintage SCUBA equipment, including a WORKING Aqualux dive flashlight:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just got it, today.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Tell me about that strap, looks very interesting


Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Another true no-date. Vintage 5513 clone with custom dial (no branding anywhere) and a vintage ETA 2871 movement. (I thought I was done with "homages" but since I recently sold my vintage Tudor to another member this is the only "Sub" I have left, sadly).


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

pinkybrain said:


> Another true no-date. Vintage 5513 clone with custom dial (no branding anywhere) and a vintage ETA 2871 movement. (I thought I was done with "homages" but since I recently sold my vintage Tudor to another member this is the only "Sub" I have left, sadly).
> 
> View attachment 12938853
> 
> View attachment 12938855


Thanks for posting this...which case is this...and more importantly, more info about the dome please...where did you source it?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

This today...









...and this from yesterday


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Helenarou. It's a 1:1 5513 clone. Crystal comes with the case. It's a tropic dome variety. You can also get nearly every version of the 5513 crystal on eBay (aftermarket, of course).



redzebra said:


> Thanks for posting this...which case is this...and more importantly, more info about the dome please...where did you source it?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

riff raff said:


> Tell me about that strap, looks very interesting


The brand is Dassari, sold by Strapsco on ebay.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

They threatened us with 1"-3" of snow overnight. We got maybe 1/2". Not complaining, mind you.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

CheapestNATO had their vintage brown leather straps on close-out for $6, which included their tool free spring bar. I'm waiting on a thicker, sewn, Martu strap, and a mesh Staib is coming in a few days, but this will do for now.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)




----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Got this last week


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

My Staib divers deployment bracelet arrived today, wow what a piece of work. It's perfect for my Sea Storm


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

New Shoes!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

New shoes for the OVM









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MPD II


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Paradive 3...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

Notwithstanding my age, I still prefer a watch with a date complication. Sorry.... I'm out.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

WatchEnthusiast said:


> Notwithstanding my age, I still prefer a watch with a date complication. Sorry.... I'm out.


We're sorry too...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Longines Legend Diver __

__

_


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Probably my two favorite watches of my current stable of six, all dive watches. My newly acquired Steinhart OVM 1.0, exquisitely relumed by Jay at Motor City Watch Works, next to my beloved ~2009 Steinhart "Comex" homage. I put 22mm shoulderless spring bars on the OVM to further simulate the original 5517; my OVM is the only watch I own that's not on a bracelet:


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I prefer a dive watch with a cyclops and date window, but I picked this one up, still new in the plastic, from a member here! In my opinion, one of the best, bang for the buck, dive style, automatic watch!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

WatchEnthusiast said:


> Notwithstanding my age, I still prefer a watch with a date complication. Sorry.... I'm out.


 The NDDC has over 800 members & you are our first defection.You'll be back,bwaaahaaaaaaahaaaaahaaa...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Still not set on the Python for the Sea Storm.I had put the OVM back on the bracelet but the OD Canvas kept calling it back...Maybe a Beige Canvas for the SS is next...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Can I join the club?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just in, a new to me no-date diver, the mint Azores from NTH.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This one again.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MPD II


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

C'mon gents let's keep this thread going...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Naken!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Now on an Uncle Seiko tropic.


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sc_junky (Jul 23, 2008)

Friday wristshot 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Supporter! They. Just. Look. Better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Delete


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13095605


Sigh... wish Aevig would hurry up and release the new Huldra. I really like the blue and orange models.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine today.









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Little Shark for this late evening...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Happy to finally join the club. I love the symmetry of a no date dial


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13113287
> 
> 
> View attachment 13113289


Love this look!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Sigh... wish Aevig would hurry up and release the new Huldra. I really like the blue and orange models.
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


Did they ever say when will Huldra be available again?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

These two. The NTH will soon be leaving tho for a Marinemaster 300.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Buckatron said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would LOVE to have that watch with PVD finish!


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## sc_junky (Jul 23, 2008)

catching some sun on a ️ day









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Commander 300 day.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure if *I* would "dive" with this since it's only rated to 90 feet, but I plan on sending it to Jay at Motor City Watch Works for a dry pressure test and a gasket "upgrade", as well as a re-lume of the dial indices and hands to his Vintage Radium. Dennis Rudy MilSpec 1 homage; seller photo, now on a Clockwork Synergy grey-blue 20mm 3-ring Zulu:


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Forgot to post this here when I picked it up a month ago... My no date diver collection is now up to three. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

heyheyuw said:


> Forgot to post this here when I picked it up a month ago... My no date diver collection is now up to three.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes that strap?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13175907


 Dude,Didn't you yourself chastise someone for posting a NON dive watch(under 200m)in here:rodekaart?And yet you post up the Oris which is a 100m watch o|...And don't play the oh it's an ISO compliant watch,doesn't matter.No 200m,NOT a DIVE WATCH!!!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Dude,Didn't you yourself chastise someone for posting a NON dive watch(under 200m)in here:rodekaart?And yet you post up the Oris which is a 100m watch o|...And don't play the oh it's an ISO compliant watch,doesn't matter.No 200m,NOT a DIVE WATCH!!!


No, wasn't me.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

double post


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - First off, a late "tip of the hat" to E8 Army Diver for his service; thankfully, that service isn't "Memorialized" yet!

Now go get a hug, Brutha!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Dude,Didn't you yourself chastise someone for posting a NON dive watch(under 200m)in here:rodekaart?And yet you post up the Oris which is a 100m watch o|...And don't play the oh it's an ISO compliant watch,doesn't matter.No 200m,NOT a DIVE WATCH!!!





redzebra said:


> No, wasn't me.


Ok sorry I thought it was you...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Armida A1 42mm ND


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

Borealis Santa Cruz (Type B)









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

rodtp said:


> Borealis Santa Cruz (Type B)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the greatest memories of my life happened in Santa Cruz,Ca,like being an extra in The Lost Boys,seeing Orca while in the water up close & personal or the night we watched Grey Whales breaching all around the pier...Thanks for posting...


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

HELM Khuraburi.


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Really liking this one.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

My contribution.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

My first diver. Vostok 710557.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Turtle Seiko 6105, modified with a new "Seamaster II" dial


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

50 Atmos L.E.on radioactive Godzilla hide...


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

G1Ninja said:


> Who makes that strap?


CountyComm/Maratac three ring Zulu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Helm as well


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I think I finally found a strap the Sea Storm likes...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

On a new Moose Strap Nato:









Thank you to Sam from @thecasualwatchreviewer


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

No Deate divers.. only a few in my collection


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Wearing an Amphibia 090 today. Date would have ruined this dial for sure!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

:-!...


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

My first ND diver. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

I have a few no-date divers, but along for the ride today is my Amphibia 090 with a Dr.Seikostain bezel and insert, and upgraded brushed crown and scuba dude caseback from Meranom, sitting on a Barton canvas strap.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

#poormansSM300 with white hands set


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

C300 again, now on rubber.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Gina for the entire week!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Glicyne Incursore









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

This again today...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## wrist_action (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Finally can join this group with Grand Seiko


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm in!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

johnny action said:


> I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No what you are is a Thread CRAPPER!!!


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike756 (Apr 27, 2009)

In there like swimwear....


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

She doesn't care what the date is anyway... 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

#poormansSM300


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13356471
> 
> 
> View attachment 13356473
> ...


I reckon I've been waiting two years for Aevig to release version two of the Huldra. Doesn't seem like it will be anytime soon 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

A few no-dates from the collection


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I've owned this relumed-by-Jay-at-MCWW Steinhart OVM 1.0 for exactly 162 days now, and it's been on my wrist pretty much 24-7 for ~156 of those days - it must be love! The Cherry On The Sundae was this Erikas grey strap with luminous center stripe - it's converted THE most die-hard bracelet man into an Erikas strap man for LIFE!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

My latest ND diver:


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

39 OVM


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

No date here!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

A no-date blowing by . . .


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


>


How does that bezel work?? It doesn't appear to be a simple re-scaling of a standard tachyometer bezel:


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

The more I view this thread, the more I want a no date watch.

I hate this website sometimes...

- - - Updated - - -

The more I view this thread, the more I want a no date watch.

I hate this website sometimes...


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

gh0stleader said:


> The more I view this thread, the more I want a no date watch.
> 
> I hate this website sometimes...
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, I have 3 no date !

- - - Updated - - -



gh0stleader said:


> The more I view this thread, the more I want a no date watch.
> 
> I hate this website sometimes...
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, I have 3 no date !


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Sure, they MAKE dive watches with date windows - but who CARES?!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Precista PRS-14


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mornin'


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Untxizuria (May 11, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

On loan:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

There has been a change at HQ,a new commanding officer has received orders to take charge of the NDDC & is due to report next friday(ughhh 10 days)...Guess he needed R&R before assuming command...


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

I am actually building a no-date Seiko Turtle at the moment, once it is complete I will have to post it 😉


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Evant in NZ

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

i thought you meant people with no dates (such as myself) lol


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

These two since my last post...

































and today...


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

Symmetrical

IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Old 5513









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

8926 Mil-Sub mod


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Of the 8 or 9 that I currently own, this is the only no-date piece.









I did, however, recently decide that future purchases would be sans-date. Because symmetry.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Lets get this thread headed back in the direction intended...NO wannabe here,the new Commanding Officer of the NDDC reporting for duty...


----------



## catanha (Mar 21, 2014)

theleftwrist said:


> Symmetrical
> 
> IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


Where did you get that NATO strap?


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Dress uniform...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Lets get this thread headed back in the direction intended...NO wannabe here,the new Commanding Officer of the NDDC reporting for duty...


CMDCM at your side, sir.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Lets get this thread headed back in the direction intended...NO wannabe here,the new Commanding Officer of the NDDC reporting for duty...


Has anyone figured out how to avoid he dreaded double post?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

For the week.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Newest horse in the stable...Tudor BB Bronze on a Catalyst Leatherworks strap!


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Clock Tower time check/SF Embarcadero/Ferry Building&#8230;no date needed.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

MTM is the only one but have a few Time-Arrows en-route.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sea Storm









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Submersible on phenomenato









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Bro-Flake on 2 piece deployment nylon









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

New toy ! Just finished sizing the bracelet and peeling the stickers !!:-!


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

1980s 320 case Amphibia


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Helson Gauge PR


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Submersible 









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Today...

































...and these two from the last couple of days...


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

pinkybrain said:


> Another true no-date. Vintage 5513 clone with custom dial (no branding anywhere) and a vintage ETA 2871 movement. (I thought I was done with "homages" but since I recently sold my vintage Tudor to another member this is the only "Sub" I have left, sadly).
> 
> View attachment 12938853


I'm reading the entire thread and came across this - what dial is that? There's some strong resemblance to "Hail Hydra" going on here. 

Thanks.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

RotorBoater said:


>


Hi - what strap is this? Thanks.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Sorry for the back to back to back posts, but I'm caught up now.

In all, I bought four Time Arrows. So far, keeping three and gifted one.

Here is the gifted:









Here are the three that remain:









These are nowhere near the caliber of the watches y'all have posted so thanks for looking. The two silver bezel pieces are even cheaper than a Vostok. 

Quartz 10 yr batteries in each.

The two cheapies will likely get natos with one of them probably going to my oldest daughter who needs a watch.


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Hi - what strap is this? Thanks.


It's one of the leather natos from cheapestnatostraps! I just cut off the potion that goes behind the case back to make it more of a pull through style strap


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

RotorBoater said:


> It's one of the leather natos from cheapestnatostraps! I just cut off the potion that goes behind the case back to make it more of a pull through style strap


Thanks for that. I'm way too acquainted with CNS......


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

NOT mine,I have the Date Version incoming but it's never been posted in here and OMG I LOVE it!!!


----------



## skuzapo (Jan 26, 2018)

Seems relevant to throw this one right here.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

First Friday


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## dodubb (May 22, 2017)

Nodate


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

The icon: Rolex Sub.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Back from Jay at MCWW, aka The Detroit Spa - my Dennis Rudy Mil Spec 1, sporting a proper relume of hands & indices, so now I can read it all night long! Bonus: I had him pressure test it - it made it to 237 feet! Not bad for a watch that is "rated" to only 90 feet...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yesterday:









Today:


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New pickup Grand Seiko SBGX117 no date diver.. Man is this piece hot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

NH38...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New pickup SBGX117 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm in Pam176










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I think this is my only “no date” piece....


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Monday with my GS SBGX117









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

This arrived today. Need to get is sized but very excited to have this finally.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Tick tock


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

San Martin arrived today


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Brand New arrival and I couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Sized and getting some wrist time:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

U1 Professional





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Will have this on at the weekend....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Wore my OVM today, too.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Wore my OVM today, too.

View attachment 13578911


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Nirado (Sep 10, 2018)

Here is somewhat of a special one. 200m Divers Swatch from New York Goodwill games of 1998, the last ones ran by the man that founded them in the time of the cold war. It also has Swatch Snowpass, and very nice lume. The colors are also inanely saturated irl, even tho images have some postprocessing.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Newly acquired Crepas Cayman on hastily-filed hollow end links brushed finish aftermarket bracelet. The light(er) bracelet makes up for the weight of this behemoth; I can JUST BARELY pull this size off IMHO on my 7 1/8" wrist:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Ventus Mori mod...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Honeymoon day 2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Sized and getting some wrist time:
> 
> View attachment 13568403
> View attachment 13568405


Nice shots, the steinhart looks awesome


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## homac (Sep 1, 2008)

H2O Kalmar II 6000m


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

GS No Date Diver on leather for first Friday in November


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> GS No Date Diver on leather for first Friday in November
> View attachment 13608223


Looks great on leather 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Saturday Steinhart....


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Nd Sub


----------



## SSTOOTS (May 7, 2011)

Raven Endeavour








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

SSTOOTS said:


> Raven Endeavour
> View attachment 13613711
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice looking ring, Brother.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SSTOOTS (May 7, 2011)

Are you living on the square?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Borealis Cascais.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS on toxic nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlankton (Mar 28, 2016)

recent no date additions I haven't posted here yet


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oceanic Time Megalodon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

One of the few true no-date micro brands. I like it!



Seals Watches said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS diver on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

What day is it??? Don't care.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Three in a row for Grand Seiko. My new no-dater. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

A couple of no dates for your consideration. I absolutely love both of them!


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Looking forward to receiving a very special no date watch later today but for now, sporting my San Martin


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Arrived right on schedule.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Hudson 38:


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm a relatively new applicant to the club with this Zelos DMT. Seeing as how I'm just days from my calendar flipping yet again I have a fuller appreciation for that date window omission.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Arrived right on schedule.
> 
> View attachment 13638907
> 
> ...


Man, that is pretty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

schnitzerphoto said:


> Man, that is pretty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It'll probably be on my wrist for at least a few days but probably more. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanKorop (Jul 21, 2018)

Alum: 8^2 in a fortnight


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

ConSeanery said:


> A few no-dates from the collection


What brand is the one with the black nato strap?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

bluecamowhite said:


> What brand is the one with the black nato strap?


It's a Lorier Neptune, and if you want one they have preorders open right now for the next run of them. These things go super fast, so if you like it, jump on it!


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Finally acquired one of my favorites: the Poljot Aviator Mechanical Alarm. It says Aviator on the dial, but both crowns screw down and it has plenty of lume so that's good enough for me!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

NTH Carolina


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

No Date!


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Stacked hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

schnitzerphoto said:


> I'm a relatively new applicant to the club with this Zelos DMT. Seeing as how I'm just days from my calendar flipping yet again I have a fuller appreciation for that date window omission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





T-hunter said:


>





SN13 said:


> No Date!
> 
> View attachment 13643159


 Welcome to the BEST Thread on F74!Great looking ND's everyone!


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

This arrived on Tuesday and has been on wrist since. Happy Friday, Gents.


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Yesterday's&#8230;









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Last night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Todays tasty No Date...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A couple of my latest favorites!









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

One of the youngest club members









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Double post


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

brandonskinner said:


> One of the youngest club members
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sir..As the Founding Member of the NDDC I hereby Officially Present the NDDC Youngest Member Award to your young gentleman!
Perhaps an Official WUS Member Name should be entered...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just arrived.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

On a relevant side note, it looks like the new no-date Miyota 9039 is available to any and all takers. So far it's already used in the following micro brand divers:

Silver Sub homage
Baltic Aquascaphe 
Nodos Avalon
Seals Dark Seal

Hopefully we'll see even more true no-date micros in the future.

I just pre-ordered the Baltic (in blue), but delivery isn't until June


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My Latest!









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

pinkybrain said:


> On a relevant side note, it looks like the new no-date Miyota 9039 is available to any and all takers. So far it's already used in the following micro brand divers:
> 
> Silver Sub homage
> Baltic Aquascaphe
> ...


I've just coughed up for the Nodus Avalon with the orange dial and SS bezel. My first orange faced diver.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13657095


That dome... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> That dome...


That's snow-globe territory. :-d

I thought this was big when I got it.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Evant on a Borealis-Frane, to showcase November in Da Thumb.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Hudson 38:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Wearing this guy today


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Broadarrow PRS-3


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

@Narc'd: Check the thread title.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> @Narc'd: Check the thread title.


Oh man!o| I'm an idiot - I was just comparing the Broadarrow and the CWC on another forum and had a total brain fart!!! Apologies for being a retard fellas, no excuses here. We should have a swear-jar or something around here for cock-ups like that! OK, the CWC









What's the general consensus on what I should do - Remove the offending image from above and stop polluting the "no-date" thread or leave well enough alone and keep the pic as a permanent testament to my stupidity? :roll:


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - It gets worse as you get older - coupla more years and you'll be hiding your OWN Easter Eggs!
Gratuitous No Date Diver picture so that *I* am in compliance!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Narc'd said:


> Oh man!o| I'm an idiot - I was just comparing the Broadarrow and the CWC on another forum and had a total brain fart!!! Apologies for being a retard fellas, no excuses here. We should have a swear-jar or something around here for cock-ups like that! OK, the CWC
> 
> View attachment 13683039
> 
> ...


Absolutely leave it. If it was poor showing I might feel differently, being of flexible morals and all.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree, leave it. It was an honest mistake. If something like that was my worst mistake, I would have lived a much worthier life than I have.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Aquagraph.....


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

At first I missed the date, now I don't!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

My first "real" watch, modded Seiko 7002.


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

little girl









now got an evil twin brother


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - A Maen Hudson 42 with NO Date window?! Do tell!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 13698529


Wow, really beautiful watch! So symmetrical, and simple, with the "Swiss" only text. Is it Tritium or Luminova? And can you tell me the reference number?

Here's my only no date diver, to keep on topic- Armida A7 brass.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - Wore my Dennis Rudy Milspec 1 earlier this week!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Lolol,keeping the Fifty Fathom theme going today with the Seastorm on Canvas...


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice club. Hope I can join soon with the elusive LLD ND


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm in, always liked the look of a watch face better without the date.

Aevig Balaur Super Compressor


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Added another no date to the collection, Aevig Valkyr. Little small for my wrist, but this thing's got character like crazy.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

In.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

This week so far:


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Today...









... and yesterday


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just arrived, what a beauty and sporting the new Miyota 9039 automatic movement (dateless).









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Happy Friday Everyone!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

#17 of 40


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## gregmcv (Sep 21, 2018)

I agree. Plus I can't read the date without cheaters.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

300m WR


----------



## Matt2.8NJ (Dec 28, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 13768315


Thanks for posting. What band is this?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Eurow (Nov 30, 2018)

My humble contribution, Lorier Neptune, 1st gen:









Anyone have the time?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess I better apply for membership

Halios Seaforth 1










Nodus Avalon










Zelos Swordfish










I generally prefer the clean aesthetic of a no date dial. But, I do miss the date more than I think when wearing a watch without one. For daily work wear I would probably need a date. Generally doesn't make or break a watch for me. Though their are certainly some poorly done dates out there, I think there is a funny thread actually about that...


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 13780349


That dial is outstanding !!

Is that a bronze or brass Shark Diver? 40mm?


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

I humbly present my freshly modded Vostok Amphibia 710. New bezel, insert, and a modified hand dyed strap for the vintage look. Most importantly, no date!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

March of the Penguins continues....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Going for some no date symmetry today with the Zelos Swordfish


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I may have posted this one here before.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## belin (Oct 28, 2009)

Date function just clutters a diver


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

New in today Tudor 58


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Nasty day outside. Better stay inside and have a cigar.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> New in today Tudor 58
> View attachment 13872657
> 
> View attachment 13872755


Awesome. Enjoy that beauty


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess I am in today.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Tex Fazio (Mar 5, 2015)

Date? Who cares? Here's my catch of the day.









Inviato dal mio Pixel utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Aquagraph









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

The BSH Mil-Sub. No date, just time.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

My watchmaker did something nice today. 40mm, 300m WR, very thick domed Sapphire...


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black









Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

My two the cwc 2002 tritium Automatic 
And the Tudor 58


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Halios!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

The Submersible....









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The vintage built









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

No dates are the best.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Borealis Cascais


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette M.P.P. Kara*


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

No date... no auto either.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

A pair of no dates









IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14009871
> 
> 
> View attachment 14009873


What?! You have to huldras?!

Awesome. 

Enjoy and keep sharing.

A new version is coming isn't it?


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

my two Borealis’, Halios Seaforth, Nodus Avalon & Trieste,


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

boatswain said:


> What?! You have to huldras?!
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> ...


Yes. I also had the black Huldra with the orange minute hand but sold it.
I did see on their website that they are coming out with an updated version which will also be available with a date window.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I'm not a fan of orange, but I have to say that's cool. 
No need to clutter it with a date aperture. 
Just refine the watch a bit, and offer it in titanium.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

One of my favourite no dates...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Come on guys let's see some no-dates...


----------



## ZENciti (Apr 16, 2019)

Now don't spit on it but it's quartz and only cost $75 USD from a microbrand called Time Arrow. I had the dial sterilized for better legibility. I spent a little money on it because it was so cheap to begin with and I couldn't stop wearing it. 316L Stainless Steel, Solid End Links, Swiss Ronda 715Li with 10 year lithium battery, 120 click Uni Directional Bezel, Domed Sapphire Crystal (had it swapped out for a flat 2.9mm Seiko sapphire crystal to make it more legible) Lume isn't too bad and it's all covered by a 10 year warranty.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## martyINaustin (Apr 11, 2019)

humbly submitted....


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

A Borealis Sea Storm


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

And then my current favorite, soon to be on the SS1 bracelet - Helm Khuraburi


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Great dial colour.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Great dial colour.


Thanks! Makes up for the Halios Seaforth pastel blue that's long gone. 

This is the actually the second time that I've bought this watch. I owned the black PVD version many years ago.

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks! Makes up for the Halios Seaforth pastel blue that's long gone.
> 
> This is the actually the second time that I've bought this watch. I owned the black PVD version many years ago.
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


What?!

No more pastel Sf?!?!?

I have fooled by your avatar all this time!


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

A hommage to #1385.....with japanese blade...pink garlic....red onion...


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I currently have two:
















And one on pre-order for May/June:


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Currently my only one:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just ordered another ND. The Scurfa green meanie!

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just a couple









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just finished this today.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Im in the club


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Simon said:


> Im in the club
> 
> View attachment 14128077


Welcome!
Todays tasty treat,Sea Storm on Bond Regimental NATO...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Healthways 100 Fathom..


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

14060


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Date features never bothered me much and I generally find them useful, but it would have ruined the balance of this IMHO:


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Dropping just a few over here, and the Poljot totally counts as a diver even though it lacks a bezel since the crowns both screw down!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

No date here!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Plexplorer









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Maratac









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Out and about with the fam and the Tisell Marine Diver.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Wearing the Lucius Atelier based 8926OB mod today.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Brass A1 42mm


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Armida A9.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I love how comfortable MN straps are, but being elastic they always make it look like my watch is strangling my wrist.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Just joined the club with this latest edition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Latest addition to the family.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No date symmetry goodness


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Current SOTC. #4 arriving (hopefully) in the fall - Hamtun H2


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

NoDateGang


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14194001


Where can this be had? Very cool


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Halios Seaforth on Farer rubber straps. :-!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Best blue out there.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

My orange.... monster









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT #BinnacleBond


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060M on DAS Canvas


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## TankCommander1554 (Jul 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

I've always liked my divers with no dates









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

OR 181070GSLN









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

😉.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

]


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Vanstr (Jul 20, 2015)

Great Huldra. Looking forward for the new model


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Any no daters out there with 12 hour bezels on the traditional side of styling?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

No date, no auto....









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Boom! 😉.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bam! New one to introduce to the world!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

One watch for vacation...not quite King Henry VII's astronomical clock in Hampton court, but it fits on my wrist. And I know the date.







.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14295995
> 
> 
> View attachment 14295997
> ...


Okay you got me there... what make is this one. Great photos.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Mandatory in car wrist shot!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

No date


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Okay you got me there... what make is this one. Great photos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thank you.
This is a Tiger Concept 5513. The dial was replaced with a custom dial run made for the guys in the BSHT thread and the hand set and insert were replaced with the gilt flavored ones you see to match the dial.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just arrived today and brand new edition. Zelos Swordfish, in bronze, with black grain dial.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Aloha part 3b-)


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Back on leather where it belongs!









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Two days in a row with the NTH Scorpene...


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

In! Even though the quartz would make a date nice 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

10Swiss10 said:


> In! Even though the quartz would make a date nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever *I* was on a "date", they were clearly NOT interested in "quartz", but another stone a bit more precious...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

TheGanzman said:


> Whenever *I* was on a "date", they were clearly NOT interested in "quartz", but another stone a bit more precious...


I think my excitement and fast thumbs got away from me there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh dat Blew...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Hard to tell. Is that the Erikas trident (blue) or mirage (grey) strap. Looks great.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Red PeeKay said:


> Hard to tell. Is that the Erikas trident (blue) or mirage (grey) strap. Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the mirage.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jz1094 (Jul 19, 2016)

i have a helson with no date, i prefer a date on my watch, but i have like a dozen with dates so thought I would get one without the date


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

LLD









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Newest No-Date.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Zodiac White Wolf









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

14060M


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just finished this today.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Floating this to the top with my Borealis Sea Storm on Erika's strap. Just got this back from my watchmaker after replacing the stock Seiko movement with a Seiko No Date NH38 movement - a tip of the hat to my watchmaker for calibrating it to -1/spd, and a tip of the hat to pinkybrain for his thread on replacing his Seiko movement with the aforementioned NH38. I must reluctantly admit that it's nice to only have to pull the crown out a single time to hack/set:


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> Floating this to the top with my Borealis Sea Storm on Erika's strap. Just got this back from my watchmaker after replacing the stock Seiko movement with a Seiko No Date NH38 movement - a tip of the hat to my watchmaker for calibrating it to -1/spd, and a tip of the hat to pinkybrain for his thread on replacing his Seiko movement with the aforementioned NH38. I must reluctantly admit that it's nice to only have to pull the crown out a single time to hack/set:
> View attachment 14371811


Very nice! Where did you source the NH38 from? I have a Sea Storm V1 as well and it's such a nice watch. Deserving of more than the NH35 in my opinion, not that I have anything against the NH35

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

No date over here. Amphibia 710.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

ConSeanery said:


> Very nice! Where did you source the NH38 from? I have a Sea Storm V1 as well and it's such a nice watch. Deserving of more than the NH35 in my opinion, not that I have anything against the NH35
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


There's a local (CA) seller that sells Genuine Seiko NH38 movements (as well as ETA movements); not the cheapest, but I've bought from him before, so I KNOW that when HE says it's "genuine", I know that it IS. Do a Search and I'm sure that you'll find him...


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> There's a local (CA) seller that sells Genuine Seiko NH38 movements (as well as ETA movements); not the cheapest, but I've bought from him before, so I KNOW that when HE says it's "genuine", I know that it IS. Do a Search and I'm sure that you'll find him...


Online only, or an actual storefront?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

ConSeanery said:


> Online only, or an actual storefront?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Dunno - Seller's name is "watchtimeco" - located in El Lay...


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> Dunno - Seller's name is "watchtimeco" - located in El Lay...


Many thanks! Found him, he's got the NH36 I want to swap into my SKX173 for only $40

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Perfect beater


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

LLD









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

Sadly it been a while since I could read the date on a watch without reading glasses.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BSHT 5513









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blew ring


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a difficult time getting this watch to cooperate with photography. I did get the strap though. That, team, is the new offering from Terry at Toxic Natos. A Rifle Green NATO, with the extra flap deleted by me. I missed the first go round, but was able to score on his restock.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Bb58 on the new tropic


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I always love seeing that eterna Yankee!

What are your general thoughts on it?

I’ve been eying up the SS version.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I always love seeing that eterna Yankee!
> 
> What are your general thoughts on it?
> 
> I've been eying up the SS version.


As you know, it has the new inhouse Eterna movement, which I know little about, other than that it is accurate, smooth and the rotor is very quiet. The SS versions (ironically) have Sellita movements, I believe. I have also been on the lookout for the SS, if I can get one at a discount price.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette MPD II...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Helm....


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Latest Build


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

No date needed for the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Raven Vintage 40, is my only no date diver.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Aqua Lung homage


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Borealis









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

779









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Permission to join? just taken delivery of this beauty - luvvit!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Skipjack









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Permission to join? just taken delivery of this beauty - luvvit!
> View attachment 14463663
> View attachment 14463667
> View attachment 14463671


Nice work

I love the case shape on those CWCs


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Helson 45


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday:-!

Halios Seaforth III Midnight Blue on Farer rubber/Halios buckle


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Dale, that thing is MASSIVE!!! What’s the diameter?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

😉.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

DaleEArnold said:


>


The size is....I can eat dinner off dis one!!!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

That thing is tiny - now THIS is a watch with presence:


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 1011am (Sep 14, 2019)

I bought a Precista PRS-18Q from another member today. Guess I'll have to post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14482705


Cool - where's the strap from Paul?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Cool - where's the strap from Paul?


Thanks. Here ya go
https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/nasa-straps-velcro/products/nasa-strap-khaki-canvas


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Paul Ramon said:


> Thanks. Here ya go
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/nasa-straps-velcro/products/nasa-strap-khaki-canvas


Thanks, I was looking at them the other night as it happens. Would you recommend?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> Thanks, I was looking at them the other night as it happens. Would you recommend?


I generally wear a Kizzi Nasa but not much variety color wise. Cheapest has a great selection of material & colors. They're a little stiffer initially but they loosen up and the quality is good especially considering the great price. They've held up very well for me. Thumbs up.


----------



## stillcantshoot (Sep 12, 2018)

Bracelet came in the mail today, got it sized and on the wrist


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 14482837


Mine just came in today. It's been a frustrating wait, but it's here. Now my wife wants the computer, so it's going to be a little while before the pics are loaded....I can say with absolute certainty,; it's worth the wait. I will be selling a Sinn 875 (blacked out) as a consequence. This watch ROCKS!


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Finally:

















Pardon the whiskey and beer. I just wrapped up a third company certification audit in 6 weeks (3 wins - no losses). I'm having a bit of a celebration tonight.


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

LLD









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

I am a member for sure. If every brand made a no date version I would own that version.









This is not a pure diver but it is 200m rated just lacking the bezel:








and my latest acquisition


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Stellite said:


> I am a member for sure. If every brand made a no date version I would own that version.
> 
> View attachment 14488997
> 
> ...


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

duc said:


>


LMAO!!!
thanks


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

.









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Have a nice Weekend

Andi


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Go Chiefs!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Goose 104 (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Count me in.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette MPD II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Lets get this back to page 1:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

779










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Blew no date


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Yellow Jacket









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Sea Storm Arabic on Borealis rubber for early afternoon...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Paradive


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Baltic









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Some Zodiac goodness.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

The original










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bronze









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

GmtMasterIII said:


> The original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I (respectfully) beg to differ - Blancpain Fifty Fathoms is the TRUE "original", albeit by just 2-3 months...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Definitely a no date Sub fan here.

Supporting member.









Doc Savage


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Internal bezel-ness.....Farer Universal Leven on rubber and Hirsch Robbie


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Yema Navygraf


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Simon said:


> View attachment 14539867


Great shot


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SM300MC


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Sold this one, but I loved it for shallow diving.









Doc Savage


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bronze Swordfish









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## CorpusCallosum (Oct 27, 2015)

No date diver


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Bronze Meteorite Zelos Swordfish:









Doc Savage


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Precista


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

GS today









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

CorpusCallosum said:


> No date diver


Maratac crowns are Yuge!


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

I enjoy winding this one every day


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'll sneak this one in.....









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette MPD II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Diver dial and hands in a non-diver case...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


God damn that's cool! Is that the new batch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jpstepancic said:


> God damn that's cool! Is that the new batch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you ! Yes, it just arrived today. I'm madly in love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Helson


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I would like to apply for membership.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 14581463
> 
> 
> I would like to apply for membership.


Yes yes & welcome!REALLY like that Navygraf!!!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Clean


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Yes yes & welcome!REALLY like that Navygraf!!!


Yes it's not a bad watch at all! Especially for 674 euros shipped and despite of the flat crystal.

Another shot? Possibly without nasty reflections from the crystal?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette* _Moana Pacific Professional_ - Kara edition


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14660437


Brand ?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

CV50 said:


> Brand ?


https://www.mkiiwatches.com/ready-to-wear


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

NTH Odin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Who needs a date?









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

nice collection


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ZRC reissue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

No date


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Ares Diver-1


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

NTH Ghost on blue Scurfa rubber.


----------



## mxm (May 21, 2014)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 14726579


What is that?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> What is that?


It is a Tisell Marine Diver with a rhodium gilt dail, Jtragic had made for BSHT, on a jubilee bracelet.


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Loving the colors on frenchie


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> It is a Tisell Marine Diver with a rhodium gilt dail, Jtragic had made for BSHT, on a jubilee bracelet.


I dig it


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I dig it


Thank you


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060M


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

deepsea03 said:


> 14060M


Fantastic shot of a beautiful watch.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raptorrapture (Apr 15, 2019)

No-date is the way to go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Anyone know what the date is today? Anyone...? Bueller?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

One of mine









Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Fantastic shot of a beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Silvek said:


> Anyone know what the date is today? Anyone...? Bueller?
> 
> View attachment 14755781


It is the day you pass that watch on to me!!!!

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

brash47 said:


> It is the day you pass that watch on to me!!!!


Ah, the evil twin of my storm trooper! ;-)

Looks great on that nato!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BobMartian said:


> View attachment 14758171


Great watch!

I love that eterna.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

14060M cosc

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redmy (Sep 14, 2012)

deepsea03 said:


> 14060M


Beautiful shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Got this the other day and loving it.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060M


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Aqua Lung


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Unimatic U1-FM with flatten brushed mesh


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

Where did you get this Zodiac and what model is it? I have never seen this version without the date.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

bluecamowhite said:


> Where did you get this Zodiac and what model is it? I have never seen this version without the date.


I purchased this from a WUS member last year. I had been patiently waiting for one to appear. I rarely if ever see them sold now.

https://www.zodiacwatches.com/products/super-seawolf-zo9205

I also posted one other I hardly ever see anywhere. Enjoy

Brash









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

My current NDD collection:






























Soon to be joined by


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14790359
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790361
> ...


What is that  love it

Regards

Ren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning folks🥱🥱🤪


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

2500M_Sub said:


> What is that  love it
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


Invicta 8926ob mod... debranded side and crown.
BSH custom dial.
Hands from Yobokies.
Insert from Tiger Concets.
Crystal from Esslinger.
Strap from Martu.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Zelos Swordfish Bronze



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄Thursday🏀👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

I wanted a 43 - 45mm orange no date diver and the MWW TAT 2 ticked all the boxes.

It also includes a number of firsts for me for extra value. First puck, first crown at 4:00, first watch with a 90s5 movement and first watch which is part of a numbered limited edition.

New member with a couple of old members


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Precista PRS50b


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

drumcairn said:


> Precista PRS50b
> 
> View attachment 14854625
> View attachment 14854639


Well, it looks like (by the background) that is MY watch - won it today on a popular auction site! Look for a future posting of the same watch in a few weeks, fellow f74 fans!


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

TheGanzman said:


> Well, it looks like (by the background) that is MY watch - won it today on a popular auction site! Look for a future posting of the same watch in a few weeks, fellow f74 fans!


Look forward to seeing it - kinda wish I'd kept it now! In the flesh it looks and feels like it should cost thousands!


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

drumcairn said:


> Look forward to seeing it - kinda wish I'd kept it now! In the flesh it looks and feels like it should cost thousands!


Were YOU the guy that ran the eBay auction then (that I had the winning bid with), or did you sell it to that person?


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

TheGanzman said:


> Were YOU the guy that ran the eBay auction then (that I had the winning bid with), or did you sell it to that person?


My auction - hope you like it. I loved the fully polished vintage style tall case, the relatively small, deep set dial and the thick crystal which had a kind of 'magnifying' effect and made the watch seem, to me, to look like a real serious 'instrument'. If I'd had a bigger wrist it would have been my main watch I think though the sloping lugs and spring bars set quite high on the lugs helped - as it was I just kind of took it out of my watch box now and again, admired it then put it back! Maybe now Eddie's back in the harness he'll make a 40mm version!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

No date tonight...maybe tomorrow...









Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

911


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

SD45


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

On a OG Bond Seat Belt Nato from Cincy Strap Co


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday:-!


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My most recent acquisition, fitted to an aftermarket 5 link butterfly clasp, hollow end link bracelet - the Precista PRS-50B in its No Date, chunky glory:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

200m WR Surfboard 98A254


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SM300MC


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄Friday🤭✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Love my No Date









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

After looking at the landscape snaggle always shows, I realize I need to up my travel game:


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I am completely & totally infatuated with this new Bond watch..


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

My current four:


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

here


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

catlike said:


> My current four:
> 
> View attachment 14966811
> 
> ...


Those are 4 epic watches! Love them. Thank you for sharing and wear them all in good health.

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Light and shadow


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

No date no date!!!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


If I ever get tired of messing with my automatic (ALWAYS either a smidge slow or a smidge fast - Grrrr!), THAT is the watch I will embrace!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

It's still the favorite watch in my whole collection just for the extreme detail GS put into it.

Last year, it was approx. 1 second slow....for the year. Its an amazing feat of engineering.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Updated No date divers :-!😊🖖🏼


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Generally speaking, I actually prefer a date but was happy to make an exception with this one:


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

"Fill my eyes, with that (Precista PRS-50-B) double vision...":


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Amazing how good a $10 strap can look

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

mine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

My only no date diver, supporter🤙


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Denizens of the NDDC,I give you the Zodiac Super SeaWolf #9206...


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

No date, no problem.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Be well and safe.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Be well and well.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Travel mod


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15031269


I love the case shape on those CWCs.

Awesome

And great strap combo too


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Just got this one back from my watchmaker, who gave the case/lugs a light polish, and installed a humidity indicator. Not many dive watches have any "blank real estate" under the cannon pinion:


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Melon84 (Aug 25, 2018)

brash47 said:


>


I wish I had one like yours...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Russian today!









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 15055229
> 
> 
> View attachment 15055227


What jubilee is that?


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Tissel submersible today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OVM2









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

D1-500 ND713


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Longines Skin Diver on a vintage Tropic...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

This just arrived....









So, I guess I'm old and I'm in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

michael_m said:


> Longines Skin Diver on a vintage Tropic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So good.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason33 (Jun 18, 2015)

Halios Delfin - Cool eh?









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Mason33 said:


> Halios Delfin - Cool eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody can't read; you're OUT of THIS club!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Mason33 said:


> Halios Delfin - Cool eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody can't read; you're OUT of THIS club!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

No date, no stainless steel and no auto either...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Shield Pascal 







SLDSH102-4


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 15118405


Have one of the new orange Huldras.... still like this one better.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SOGDIVER (Feb 8, 2019)

Have a 14060M Rolex which has tough innards and a Steinhart Ocean domed Explorer. 

A note for those who dive their watches or otherwise put them in harms way: while the original OS bracelets-usually SS
are quite functional-there are a plethora of bands and straps available.
From experience, there is only one alternative that really safeguards the watch, IMHO.
That is the best quality NATO nylon strap- band. Because it is constructed to safeguard the
watch in case the spring bar on one side gives way due to impact trauma. The OTHER
spring bar retains the watch-you won't lose it in the Marianas Trench or other deep water.
For Rolex Submariner owners: Read Paul Altieri's "Last of the Best" under Bob's Watches or Google it up. 
You will be pleased that you did.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Let's call it "dive watch lite"


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

No date all the way...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


I need to get me a Seaforth.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Odyssea Mk III, my poor photo skills don't do the blue fume dial justice, it looks much better in person....


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Trying to decide on strap....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

atlbbqguy said:


> Trying to decide on strap....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh - No Brainer (and since I'm so equipped, let me field this one): Isofrane Yellow - DONE!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> Uh - No Brainer (and since I'm so equipped, let me field this one): Isofrane Yellow - DONE!


Close?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

atlbbqguy said:


> Close?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm the wrong person to respond, but in MY book, a "Dive Watch" absolutely BELONGS on bracelet, NATO/Zulu, or 1 or 2 piece rubber strap - PERIOD! Leave the leather to the dress watches in my NOT so humble opinion!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> Maybe I'm the wrong person to respond, but in MY book, a "Dive Watch" absolutely BELONGS on bracelet, NATO/Zulu, or 1 or 2 piece rubber strap - PERIOD! Leave the leather to the dress watches in my NOT so humble opinion!


I see your point. How about this one? It's new and I'm not sure about it yet. Really bulky.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Now you're in the front row!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> I see your point. How about this one? It's new and I'm not sure about it yet. Really bulky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!

Makes me want to get an iso style for my magrette


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The crepas cayman














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 15136419


That blue is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Just got my beloved pair of Precista PRS-50B's back late yesterday, after being relumed in C-3 by the Maestro [email protected] Of course I immediately louped them both to check his work - the luminous looks factory-applied! No small feat either, considering the applied indices. I took both of them to bed with me last night, swapping them during my mid-evening bathroom break - they glow mightily now! I've never understood why anyone would do two different kinds of luminous on a watch - in the case of the PRS-50B, the numbers & indices were in the "weak sister" C-1 and the hands were in C-3. Hard to get a good scan due to the distortion caused by the acrylic box crystals; they are m'oh bettah' now!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 15136419


Nice! Congrats brother.. wear this beauty in good health

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheGanzman said:


> Just got my beloved pair of Precista PRS-50B's back late yesterday, after being relumed in C-3 by the Maestro [email protected] Of course I immediately louped them both to check his work - the luminous looks factory-applied! No small feat either, considering the applied indices. I took both of them to bed with me last night, swapping them during my mid-evening bathroom break - they glow mightily now! I've never understood why anyone would do two different kinds of luminous on a watch - in the case of the PRS-50B, the numbers & indices were in the "weak sister" C-1 and the hands were in C-3. Hard to get a good scan due to the distortion caused by the acrylic box crystals; they are m'oh bettah' now!
> View attachment 15136865


That's satisfying. 

We need a follow up lume shot now


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

boatswain said:


> That's satisfying.
> 
> We need a follow up lume shot now


As you wish!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A simple mod









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

MKII Tornek-Rayville on a Cincy Strap Co Vintage SF-1. Showing some spring bar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

OkiFrog said:


> MKII Tornek-Rayville on a Cincy Strap Co Vintage SF-1. Showing some spring bar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds think alike! Now upgrade with some Marathon shoulderless spring bars.

I LQQK at that watch and just sigh; if you EVER...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

MKII Tornek-Rayville again. Need to get some of those Marathon shoulderless spring bars.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My titanium Maratac says hi.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


>


Ok Boatswain I'll ask, what's the bubbles? Club soda?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Squale 50 Atmos Militaire blasted...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Ok Boatswain I'll ask, what's the bubbles? Club soda?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yah. You got me. 

Sparkling mineral water. 

The curtain has been pulled back. 
You wouldnt have believed mermaid farts would you?


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Yah. You got me.
> 
> Sparkling mineral water.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Fantastic photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

atlbbqguy said:


> Thanks. Fantastic photo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed - I'd put that in the "Watch Pic Of 2020" finalist group!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

atlbbqguy said:


> Thanks. Fantastic photo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mermaid farts is a better story.....stick to that!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

boatswain said:


>


Amazing shot!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My Halloween watch 









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the support guys  it was a fun photo to do.

No mermaid farts here...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15151235


Great shot Snag!

I bet the colour version would be great too.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Great shot Snag!
> 
> I bet the colour version would be great too.


Here ya go.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Here ya go.
> View attachment 15151417


Awesome! 

Tough call but I think I prefer the colour

I love the CWC too. I hope to try one some day. Such a great case shape.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Tough call but I think I prefer the colour
> 
> I love the CWC too. I hope to try one some day. Such a great case shape.


One more. Shows off the case quite nicely I think.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

This'n


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

YaY! My heavily modded Beluga Ascent is done! [email protected] will be shipping it back tomorrow - mods include full relume in Jay's very white C-3 lume, aftermarket sword hands (MUCH better than the factory hands IMHO), and the cherry on the sundae - a double domed clear AR sapphire crystal to replace the stock flat sapphire crystal. Passed the pressure test too - ready to dive with! Love-love that aperture dial!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheGanzman said:


> YaY! My heavily modded Beluga Ascent is done! [email protected] will be shipping it back tomorrow - mods include full relume in Jay's very white C-3 lume, aftermarket sword hands (MUCH better than the factory hands IMHO), and the cherry on the sundae - a double domed clear AR sapphire crystal to replace the stock flat sapphire crystal. Passed the pressure test too - ready to dive with! Love-love that aperture dial!
> View attachment 15154513


Very nice. I always liked the beluga especially with the dive bezel.

We will need a lume shot once it's back!


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> YaY! My heavily modded Beluga Ascent is done! [email protected] will be shipping it back tomorrow - mods include full relume in Jay's very white C-3 lume, aftermarket sword hands (MUCH better than the factory hands IMHO), and the cherry on the sundae - a double domed clear AR sapphire crystal to replace the stock flat sapphire crystal. Passed the pressure test too - ready to dive with! Love-love that aperture dial!
> View attachment 15154513


You have the best mods.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> YaY! My heavily modded Beluga Ascent is done! [email protected] will be shipping it back tomorrow - mods include full relume in Jay's very white C-3 lume, aftermarket sword hands (MUCH better than the factory hands IMHO), and the cherry on the sundae - a double domed clear AR sapphire crystal to replace the stock flat sapphire crystal. Passed the pressure test too - ready to dive with! Love-love that aperture dial!
> View attachment 15154513


Where did you source the bezel? Looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)

Who needs to know the date anyway at the moment? I mean, I know the day.... It's a Tuesday or a Wednesday.... Well definitely a week day anyway.... Probably....

Anyway, here is mine, I am truly in love with this CW, my new favourite watch brand.








All the best, The Doc.


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

OkiFrog said:


> Where did you source the bezel? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The bezel is (or was) Doug's answer to the deluge of complaints that he got about the original "Ascent bezel" - universally eschewed for a traditional 0-60 bezel. There was a second 0-60 bezel variant that came on the Beluga Ascent II (which I also have a spare of)...


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Bulova today









Sent from my SM-A705U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

U1 Pro












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> View attachment 15157687


Bezel looks great! Well done!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

..














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Searanger and Vail's finest work









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Wultch (May 24, 2020)

Love this watch even after 5 years


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## razz339 (Mar 15, 2018)

Spring-Diver said:


> U1 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Did a search but came up empty,though I would swear I saw one in here not long ago.Just pulled the trigger on the VERY LAST Yellow Sonar...I would have prefered Black hands but can live with the silver since i'ts No Date...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Good morning:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 15208779


That is a great build and a fantastic picture :-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No date tonight, but I trust its June 14th




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No date on this nomad 66








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

LLD









IG thegrailwatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## FHFinster (Aug 8, 2019)

brandonskinner said:


> LLD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a handsome piece 

Phone is ringin, ohmuhgod....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 15219613
> 
> 
> View attachment 15219615


That estoril looks excellent. I wish I had ordered a black. Went for the original blue and didn't quite bond with it. Such great value.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Helson no date, check! 65 mph water toys, check!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This from a while ago now....









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Finally joined the club


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiburon is a no dater on bandoleer


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

From the past week









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Last couple of days...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Parkgate said:


> View attachment 15211895


Is it a Vostok? Really like this one ... make and model if you could please.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Red PeeKay said:


> Is it a Vostok? Really like this one ... make and model if you could please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes its a Vostok....a 710 big bezel mod with some parts unavailable off the shelf...you will have to build one from a 710647 as a your base.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Winfield MT2


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

In the sunshine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

E8ArmySargeant, 
i'm just a supporter of no-date divers - they just look better with a full dial. Date is good too; no-date is better.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

My other no dater









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

No date... no problem!
















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Fonderia Navale today














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Fonderia Navale today
> View attachment 15335679
> View attachment 15335681
> 
> ...


That's really cool

I like that one!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I spent a L-O-N-G time trying to find one of these - a Version Two with its improvements; finally lucked up on eBay:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my no date diver-looking watch! timex x greats bayman


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

I think the 2012 'dual crown' WUS Chinese Mechanical Forum watch is a diver, although I'm not 100% sure about water resistance...:








It definitely doesn't have a date!

And one of my first watches might also be a diver, now that I think about it:








You could argue it's a somewhat non-traditional diver, but actually it is extremely traditional, a remake of one of the first divers ever (from the mid-1930s)!
The strap is hand-made by 'Blue Radish', who is still around on ebay and etsy; it was a raffle price, and has held up very nicely over all these years. Thanks, radish!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

LCheapo said:


> I think the 2012 'dual crown' WUS Chinese Mechanical Forum watch is a diver, although I'm not 100% sure about water resistance...:
> View attachment 15338009
> 
> It definitely doesn't have a date!
> ...


Cool. 

I don't think I've seen that 2012 forum watch before. Very neat


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The green no dating bronze nomad 66














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas Cayman is a no dater on July 15th

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk
View attachment 15349232
View attachment 15349233
View attachment 15349234


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

Imbiton said:


> Crepas Cayman is a no dater on July 15th
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk
> View attachment 15349232
> ...


Imbiton, I get a 'no permission to view this page' for your attachments.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This should work




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

No date here. As if anyone cares about the date anymore.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Another datelless bronze fonderia Navale














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dgf said:


> View attachment 15352774


Such a great sleek case.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Tiburon on strapcode bandoleer




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Nope, no date on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

This is my favorite diver and watch since I snagged one during its release. Wouldn't have bought it, if it had the date.


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)

Just picked this up recently and its quickly become my favorite diver in my collection. NTH really punches way above their weight. The fit and finish and the spectacular dimensions will give watches that are many times more expensive a run for the money.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

D1 and MT2


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

At work today









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Anti-magnetic Amphibians modern and vintage.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


>


picture perfect!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Date is unnecessary inside the tennia court














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Date is unnecessary inside the tennia court
> View attachment 15395209
> View attachment 15395210
> 
> ...


I always loved the Cayman


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15408736


Can I ask where the strap is from please, I just bought a brass shark diver and looking for straps to go with it


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

artus said:


> Can I ask where the strap is from please, I just bought a brass shark diver and looking for straps to go with it


Peter Gunny, probably the softest most comfortable leather I have.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Keeping THE best thread on f74 alive - my Zodiac Yellow jacket on a Zodiac signed Tropic style rubber strap:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Not my photo, but thanks to a kind seller, it's now in my box.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

Does anybody ever wear their PANERAI watch. All I see are pictures of them with their bands all wadded up.


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm a sucker for a sweeping second hand and no date. 
And odd colors









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the cleaner and balanced look of a no date dial


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The no date machine























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The no date Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

👍 👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

I think most of my divers have a date, but this one gets a lot of wear and a lot of wet, and I don't care what day it is...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Desk diving WFH today...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Guillermo Pelaez (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## FHFinster (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

This is not very good. I just realized, this is the _only_ no-dater in the collection.


----------



## Ghost Chilli (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## motorjon68 (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

25 years old and still within 3-5 seconds a day.









Not an M.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

👍 👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Type I


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Aquatico Sea Star V2 .


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 Mokume Gane


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

garydusa said:


> HELBERG CH1 Mokume Gane


Love the subtle doming of the crystal.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow!! That's one freaky deaky piece...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

No date, 20 Bar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Aquastar Deepstar Reissue









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

My first.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Root beer Mariana









IG: 1bourbon1watch1beer


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BSHT Invicta









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Maranez









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Did not realize my new carbon H2O was dateless but I like not having to deal with it I have to say 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

William said:


>


👍 👍


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

Invicta no date on dial


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Black Bay 58


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Arrived today, a rebuy that I had mild regrets that I let it go too soon. My prior one was snagged after Grand Seiko discontinued the model and I probably didn't give it a fair chance. Two plus years and one Global pandemic later I found a preowned piece from Topper in California. My 6th Grand Seiko but currently my only one. No date diver and back in the "club".


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 15675908


I think you have won this thread


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Shmatticus said:


> I think you have won this thread


Much appreciated. So many to choose from, so few wrists to enjoy them


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

About last night


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Dug out one of my old 24mm straps from my Panerai days...think it works on the Legend





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Into the 3rd week of binge wearing the GS No Date. A variety of straps have kept it fresh. Today on Black Chocolate Bar Rubber.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

. No dater zelos









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A green no dater









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

So I made my own&#8230;


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

This arrived on Monday and been on wrist all week.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

green no dater









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Just love the no date complication.....



















The above one can even do no time......if I want it to....but does not qualify as its not a diver....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Channeling Lloyd Bridges in "Sea Hunt" today with my homage to one of the watches he wore - my Helson Skindiver "Numbers Dial" in C-3 lume, No Date - on an Oyster style bracelet like he wore:


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

TheGanzman said:


> Channeling Lloyd Bridges in "Sea Hunt" today with my homage to one of the watches he wore - my Helson Skindiver "Numbers Dial" in C-3 lume, No Date - on an Oyster style bracelet like he wore:
> View attachment 15740293
> 
> View attachment 15740309


Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit sniffing glue.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

Dressed for the desk.


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I only noticed this was a no dater after received























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> I only noticed this was a no dater after received
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so good kind of wished I grabbed one when they were on sale.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

There is one out there for selling here on WUS for $900 in what looks like LNIB. It is a sweetheart 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> There is one out there for selling here on WUS for $900 in what looks like LNIB. It is a sweetheart
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Ya a few months ago they were available for $620 usd.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't think the blue version will go down very much from here unless it is truly beat up...and G-d forbid they stop producing the blue one then $900 may not look too shabby for a mint one 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Sunday nodater
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Had to add a few of mine to the thread 👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gverso (Jul 29, 2014)

excellent initiative, amazing candidates in here


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Moonshine Runner said:


>


Beautiful watch & I appreciate the effort but not really a Diver @100m WR...


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Vulcain called this watch Cricket Aviator *Diver *X-Treme, it has a diving bezel and since I only collect diving watches, and this watch is in my collection, it will probably be a diving watch after all... 

Btw: Would you say the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms and the Rolex Submariner 6204 from 1953, the IWC Aquatimer Deep One from 1999 and the IWC Aquatimer Deep Two from 2009 aren't really dive watches? All four have "only" a water resistance of about 100 meters, the Fifty Fathoms a little less (91m), the Deep Two a little more (120m).
In any case, the Fifty Fathoms was good enough for the marine explorer Jacques Yves Cousteau, and thousands of these watches were also used as diving watches in the US Navy and the French Marine Nationale.
From 1954 to 1965, there was the Tudor Oyster Prince Submariner, reference 7922 with "only" 100m water resistance and the Tudor, the Longines Skin Diver, reference 6921 (120m) and the Jaeger-LeCoultre Memovox Deep Sea, reference E556 (100m) would probably no one deny to be real diving watches. So why the Vulcain?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And this one took out today with the doggie
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

LLD on a shell nato in whisky...really confortable



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkS (Oct 9, 2009)

Rolex 5512... an oldie but goodie


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuffgeek (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome to see an interrupted face! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

I'll throw another swordfish in here.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Spring ahead to nato season...even though it is still sweater weather.


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Broward (Nov 22, 2007)

Monster mod by Yobokies (Harold). Bought it in part because of the no-date dial--which to me looks so much cleaner (has sapphire, too).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Black Bay on DrunkArt Canvas[


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Just picked this up this week


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

shop display clearance diver model only one made


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

still under the half century mark personally. This Steinhart OVM39 is my second most worn dive watch, and smallest, not sure if there's a corollary there or just a coincidence ?‍♂


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


>


That is one of the coolest pictures I've ever seen....


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Think my strap hunt is done...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

michael_m said:


> Think my strap hunt is done...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks horrible send to me I'll take it out back ... it will be humane of course 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I'm a long time member well before hitting 45 and having my once perfect vision turn to F!$kAll .. the no date dial represents the full extent of what the dial designer would aim for without being told to " whoa whoa , mr that's where the cyclops will hover from or the needed date wheel cut out.

Here here for the much needed No date club .. next round is on me. ((( well liquor only bartender pssstttt)))
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

In the club now I suppose:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

And another Swordfish. This is a V2


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Squale Forza Edition. It isn't an age, retirement or eyesight thing. I just don't like the look of date windows and don't have trouble remembering what today's date is. The only watch I own with the date function is a gshock.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

watching the rain clouds roll in over the ocean


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Teeuu said:


> View attachment 15825194


Solar ND YEA!


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Solar ND YEA!


Glad you like it


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't say enough about the Tigers Eye dial. The gold tones just glisten in the sunlight. The bezel lume is outstanding.


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

Teeuu said:


> View attachment 15825194


Oooh. Never seen this one. Model #?


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

SethBullock said:


> Oooh. Never seen this one. Model #?


It's a Japanese domestic market model STBQ005 . There's also STBQ003 with a blue dial.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

jovani said:


>


As President & Founding Member of the NDDC I decree you are hereby & forthwith EXPELLED from the NO DATE Dive Club!
@watchawk 71,you are hereby placed on Probation for "Liking" his post..2more transgressions & you will also be banned from the NDDC...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I feel like I just got NARCED big time.Sooo long since I had a new No Date Diver to post up..I was inspired by the new member who posted the No Date Seiko SOLAR Street Tuna to do some digging & OH BABY did I score!
Deposit placed on this one







...
Also available in some REALLY COOL summer colorways..I might just have to add that Neon Green at some time in the future!


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I feel like I just got NARCED big time.Sooo long since I had a new No Date Diver to post up..I was inspired by the new member who posted the No Date Seiko SOLAR Street Tuna to do some digging & OH BABY did I score!
> Deposit placed on this one
> 
> 
> ...


I like these a lot as well. I've just had a hard time determining what's black and what's blue, if any.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

SethBullock said:


> I like these a lot as well. I've just had a hard time determining what's black and what's blue, if any.


I believe they are all color on black & you see the Blue INNER & OUTER AR Coating..


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Back again...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

My second no date in recent weeks.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

May 4th . Nondaters help exercise the memory date muscle


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

Just ordered this...


----------



## sylt (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great collection of watches and pictures. So many great ones such as the DLC Halios Puck, etc...


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

great looking mod


carlowus said:


> View attachment 15872884
> View attachment 15872885
> View attachment 15872886
> View attachment 15872887
> ...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Imbiton said:


> great looking mod


Thank you for the kind words. Here is another one... Wearing it today in fact...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Still have this one even though it doesn't get much wrist time.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

New crown on this one


----------



## Herbert Bogner (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

New to me Diver-1


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Bever (Feb 10, 2020)

Summertime "Fantome Seatime"
Vintage skindiver 20 ATU


----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Decided to pair up a bronze buckle with the Legend&#8230;it's a 20mm strap but it looks ok&#8230;



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Agat Zlatoust Vodolaz 192-ChS

















(75mmx70mmx18mm)(Dial Size 60mm)


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

garydusa said:


> Agat Zlatoust Vodolaz 192-ChS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Agat Zlatoust Vodolaz 192-ChS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it fit under a cuff? 🤔


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

^ Nice watch and strap combo


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Certainly a nondater









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Holy Swiss Watch Batman
some AMAZING watches in F74's SECOND best thread(doggies divers #1) PROPS to EVERYONE for giving this thread life!
Currently waiting patiently for 2 new No Date Divers,they'll debut here first...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More resco
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Ohhhh sweet!Received DHL tracking # for this beauty & since it's been so long since I represented my own thread thought a factory pic wasn't out of order...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

michael_m said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does that Tudor nato from the bronzo sewn in spring bars match up to that diver or did you pull them out?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Does that Tudor nato from the bronzo sewn in spring bars match up to that diver or did you pull them out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Pulled them out and have it strapped like a regular nato. It looked like the holes matched up and I'll try using using the 'tunnels' tomorrow.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Does that Tudor nato from the bronzo sewn in spring bars match up to that diver or did you pull them out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Installed some Marathon spring bars and fitted the strap. The 'tunnels' line up perfect.

My only gripe with the Tudor strap is that the floating metal keeper is the same height as the one that is sewn in the strap end. They are meant for 3 layers of fabric. I moved the floating keeper so that it gets 3 layers of strap.

Crown and Buckle got it right with their Chevron strap (last pic) by making the 2 keepers different heights.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

michael_m said:


> Pulled them out and have it strapped like a regular nato. It looked like the holes matched up and I'll try using using the 'tunnels' tomorrow.


Good luck brother , I have found much like a emergency parachute, once pulled they stay that way.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

michael_m said:


> Installed some Marathon spring bars and fitted the strap. The 'tunnels' line up perfect.
> 
> My only gripe with the Tudor strap is that the floating metal keeper is the same height as the one that is sewn in the strap end. They are meant for 3 layers of fabric. I moved the floating keeper so that it gets 3 layers of strap.
> 
> ...


Are you offering this as a service, where do I mail mine !?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Ohhhh sweet!Received DHL tracking # for this beauty & since it's been so long since I represented my own thread thought a factory pic wasn't out of order...
> View attachment 15975787


Never been bitten by the fifty phantoms thing but this is sexy AF , where, who , thanks !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

TatsNGuns said:


> Are you offering this as a service, where do I mail mine !?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The easy part is working on the strap...the hard part is finding the Tudor bronze strap for a decent price.

Here are better pics to illustrate the 'tunnels'...there is nothing locking the spring bars inside...no emergency parachute here



























In order to move the floating keeper, you need to unthread the strap and reposition the keeper...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Never been bitten by the fifty phantoms thing but this is sexy AF , where, who , thanks !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


From what I gather is a new branch of San Martin Watches called Hruodland..


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm digging the turquoise version, but that white strap is really throwing me off for some reason. I'm not sure what I would put on there to mellow it out some.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Picked this one up a few weeks back and forgot to post a pic here. Very happy with it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

👍 😎👍


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

michael_m said:


> The easy part is working on the strap...the hard part is finding the Tudor bronze strap for a decent price.
> 
> Here are better pics to illustrate the 'tunnels'...there is nothing locking the spring bars inside...no emergency parachute here
> 
> ...


Thank you, mine seem to have closed entirely up but this has given me new hope.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😀🙏🏼Sunday 🖖🏼


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The no nonsense no date resco
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Still ticking after watering the flowers!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No date needed with the resco
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Floating THE best Thread on this forum back up to the top:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Triggered!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I keep buying (and selling) OVM's.

This is my third v1, along with a v2, an acrylic special edition, and two 39's.

That doesn't include other Steinhart models.

I'll only wear it on NATO, even though I've played with other bracelets.

This is my favorite combo.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My two relumed V1's say hello! One on bracelet, one (now on) Tropic. I need to take new photos!


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

The Sub never looked so good.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 MOKUME GANE


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

TheGanzman said:


> My two relumed V1's say hello! One on bracelet, one (now on) Tropic. I need to take new photos!
> View attachment 16012914


Extra points for synchronization!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Looks great! Excuse my ignorance but what is this?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Heroic









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

sirjohnk said:


> Looks great! Excuse my ignorance but what is this?


Thanks, it's a San Martin 6200.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)

A Trieste 1960 Deep sea:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## OrangeSport (Jan 2, 2012)

Count me in...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

OrangeSport said:


> Count me in...
> 
> View attachment 16029752


And with a proper razor to boot! Try out "Feather" blades from Japan - AMAZING quality & consistency!
I use a Personna safety razor from the '50's myself - I'll take a picture of one of mine on a watch later on...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Smiley Saturday!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

TheGanzman said:


> And with a proper razor to boot! Try out "Feather" blades from Japan - AMAZING quality & consistency!
> I use a Personna safety razor from the '50's myself - I'll take a picture of one of mine on a watch later on...
> View attachment 16030257
> 
> View attachment 16030264


Watches and old school razors! Oooohh love it! Will post one tomorrow!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## effovex (May 11, 2015)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

My no date divers.























Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Oris 65 on Diaboliq


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

....
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

TheGanzman said:


> And with a proper razor to boot! Try out "Feather" blades from Japan - AMAZING quality & consistency!
> I use a Personna safety razor from the '50's myself - I'll take a picture of one of mine on a watch later on...
> View attachment 16030257
> 
> View attachment 16030264


Double sided for me ... 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Does whoever makes that call it a dive watch?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

zengineer said:


> Does whoever makes that call it a dive watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Probably not. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Probably not. Thanks for pointing that out.


Well, basic protocol violation aside, it looks good on you!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

duc said:


> Well, basic protocol violation aside, it looks good on you!


Thank you brother!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## DadLife (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

Picked up the steel bracelet from my AD last week.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 16092714


That one is pretty cool. Haven't seen that version of the 65 before.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks it’s the Carl brashear 401


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

this is the beginning of a big game week so I felt a little Orange and Blue would be appropriate


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

MKii 300 at the moment&#8230;new arrival soon. Have an incoming (come on FedEx!!!) that will go on a Kev ammo that I've been holding onto for 12 years&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

deepsea03 said:


>


Holy hellsbells I never realized omega made a no date plopoff is this the steel or titanium?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Bathyscaphe...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Holy hellsbells I never realized omega made a no date plopoff is this the steel or titanium?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The no date is /are Titanium


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ploprof


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Possibly the coolest Solar No Date Diver on the planet,I give you the Lum-Tec Vortex..


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Too old :-(


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

On a two-tone Rubber B with the Tudor deployant; apologies for the lint.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf in Ti


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A most definite non date
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mrcub2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

Vaer D4 Arctic Solar Quartz with leather strap and stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Orthos Commander 300 to ward off the Monday blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Used to prefer watches with the date feature but the balance of an uncluttered dial just can't be beat...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

date night last night and same watch today


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## skyblue314 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, the date function is pretty much useless to my aging eyes and I've developed an affinity for time only watches moving forward. Here's my no-date diver...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

William said:


>


What strap is this and where did you find it?


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

It is from AF.0210 Straps (not sure if I can post a link). It is a VB HYGIENIQUE. 
Rob, the owner, has a passion for faithfully reproducing some iconic military straps. Quality is excellent. I have a couple that I really like. They are a bit pricey (to some) but they are very well made.
The original AF.0210.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Seals (dark seal) no date, simple elegance next to not so simple ZRC























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## bzr (Oct 10, 2011)

Still debating whether I should keep this one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/i6HEH08


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Doxa 600T Pacific

A blue unlike I have seen before and best seen in person. 

Blue can be matte blue can be a rich medium blue of the Pacific at sunset or a lighter, brighter blue that you'd see closer to shore at sunrise


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Ooh I’ll play. I love no date divers. Have a few of them. I’ll start with my favorite….


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Do I qualify!?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

G









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

NardinNut said:


> Ooh I’ll play. I love no date divers. Have a few of them. I’ll start with my favorite….


This is BOSS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

My newest addition


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oa.design.werke (Dec 5, 2020)

Ill play:

Vostok Amphibia 720 case *l* OSC scandi bezel + insert + Sword Hands* l* Blue super lume* l* Brushed case/bracelet *l *Aluminum movement holder *l* Rubber bracelet with deployant clasp


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

No date









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Technically a diver but no way I’m taking a silver cased watch diving…


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## skyblue314 (Oct 27, 2011)

alas26 said:


> Do I qualify!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! What is it?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

skyblue314 said:


> Nice!! What is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It’s a Serica 5303 on an Erika’s Original MN strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The hand set modded, no dater American microbrand, Seals.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

I’m young, just secured what may well be the nicest (best-built) diver I have ever had the pleasure of owning. 

Maratac 2022 SR-35 in Titanium. 

Miyota 9015
Ceramic bezel
Double dome sapphire with AR
Full titanium including bracelet (as suggested)
SuperLuminova C3
International Orange accents on a matte black dial
40mm diameter with sub-50mm L2L
110g sized for a 6.5-6.7” wrist

Got an incredible discount by stacking a Black Friday sale with a coupon code I had. Score!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf Sunrise


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## steveb7az (Mar 26, 2011)

Do I qualify?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Dhimmel (Oct 28, 2021)

Here's my application for membership
Houtman Pilbara
True no date Miyota 9039









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A pair























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A white no dater nth devil
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> A pair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


What base model is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ginault in da house









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm back in the club:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, ya' don't see one of THESE every day! Precista PRS-50-B, relumed - on aftermarket bracelet...


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Oooh. Can I be part of this club?. 

No I swear, that's how the dial really is 🤣🤣


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD MN21 on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass 


That lume


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

ncmoto said:


> http://imgur.com/i6HEH08


Very cool strap. Where can one buy one of these? If I may ask


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Donerix said:


> Very cool strap. Where can one buy one of these? If I may ask


What HE said! I want the watch AND the strap, and I want 'em both...not NOW, but RIGHT NOW!


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Admiralty 135.042


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Going back and forth between these two…


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tudor BB 58 Blue


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

^^^

You forced me to go hunting with this one. Auricoste was unknown to me until now. Well done. Very nice offerings from them. If you have more pictures on the wrist, it sure would be nice to see them!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

deepsea03 said:


>


Don't you mean :


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


> Admiralty 135.042


Wow  terrific


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On canvas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Green No dater
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## SunshineTom (Oct 22, 2021)

Elmero said:


>


I’m digging the angular case….what is it?


----------



## SunshineTom (Oct 22, 2021)

Imbiton said:


> Green No dater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s awesome 👏 does the green face have a gradient to it?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It sure does have a gradient dial. It changes with light























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

Got this a couple of weeks ago and I absolutely love it. I’m a septuagenarian.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

SunshineTom said:


> I’m digging the angular case….what is it?


1st photo is a Tactico TC2 Expedition. 2nd one is a San Martin SN027-T1


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## TonnaSteve (Mar 15, 2021)

Scurfa Diver One titanium 
Steve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Public parking and the VB ParkingMeter 2.0 is counting






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ploprof


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

Date? What for? To know which day of the month I will come back to the surface?😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ancoretta


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TonnaSteve said:


> Scurfa Diver One titanium
> Steve
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are awesome.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


> Ancoretta


Stunning  
What’s the case diameter and L2L?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Stunning
> What’s the case diameter and L2L?


37.5mm across (w/o crown guards) and 41mm L2L


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Nickodse (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kman


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

925


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I prefer thicker hour/minute hands, so this one is on deck to be modded
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

1956 Enicar...Early Automatic Version..


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## BGFalcon (Sep 18, 2013)

No date. But it does have a 24-hour dial.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Now that I modded the hands set to whiter bold, I am more psyched about this no dater Seals watch. Thicker domes sapphire is next on this baby
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

digging the applied markers on the Admiralty


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Should've taken that left turn at Albuquerque and instead ended up in Athens, GA


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

deepsea03 said:


> Should've taken that left turn at Albuquerque and instead ended up in Athens, GA


Nice Bugs Bunny reference, lost on most here I'm sure...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

TheGanzman said:


> Nice Bugs Bunny reference, lost on most here I'm sure...


I'm glad someone picked up on it


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

deepsea03 said:


> I'm glad someone picked up on it


That Bugs Bunny - WHAT an actor!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Benrus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Admiralty and Cracker Barrel Coffee - life is good


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A no date machine
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Cookies


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm sure we've all experienced this. Every time I set the time on one of my no date watches, I'm filled with added satisfaction knowing the time is correct and I don't have to worry about the date being incorrect .


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

ryan850 said:


> I'm sure we've all experienced this. Every time I set the time on one of my no date watches, I'm filled with added satisfaction knowing the time is correct and I don't have to worry about the date being incorrect .


100%, had the exact same thought


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

BobMartian said:


> 100%, had the exact same thought


It's just so satisfying. Which is so funny because it only takes about an additional 30 sec to set the date but I never do it lol.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I bet it is one of a kind in the world. Why? Cause I suppose no one else would care to mod a Seals, Dark Seal with thicker domes sapphire and this handset






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Unite and Conquer










Gooooooooooooal


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Still loving my GS SBEX115!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 16473324
> 
> 
> View attachment 16473329
> ...


Very nice, per chance where is the buckle from?

It looks like something Magrette would offer. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Red PeeKay said:


> Very nice, per chance where is the buckle from?
> 
> It looks like something Magrette would offer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The buckle came on the strap. Alix seller's name: Onthelevel Watchband Store


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No date mods. Still need to swap in the white seconds hand on the blue one
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Happy Sunday everyone 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

In da club


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded dark seals on strapcode super engineer ll and a crystaltimes 32mm turtle domed sapphire
























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Imbiton said:


> Modded dark seals on strapcode super engineer ll and a crystaltimes 32mm turtle domed sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Show me the dome!" - More like - "Show me the AstroDome", LOL!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

TheGanzman said:


> "Show me the dome!" - More like - "Show me the AstroDome", LOL!


as you have noted, "flat sapphire is a yawn"


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Wearing "the one that ALMOST got away" - my heavily modded Beluga Ascent that I had FS for a coupla weeks recently. Together again for the FIRST time LOL; love that "aperture dial"!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My two fave no date divers


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

Love my recently acquired no date diver...


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

VanBanner Parkingmaster


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

US jubilee


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## skyblue314 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> My two fave no date divers


What's the strap on the Seamaster? Perfect match!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

skyblue314 said:


> What's the strap on the Seamaster? Perfect match!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


On the Seamaster, it’s a 100% rolled canvas strap made from an old US Air Force bag. 

On the Tudor, it is a singlepass Made of Horween pit loss leather


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

*it's for sale here as well.*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

* *


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

here's another on the chopping block. have to thin collection


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A few no daters get bubble sapphire upgrades. Benarus 42mm vintage uses 32mm diameter sapphire while the EMG Nemo has the same size as the skx007 of 31.5mm diameter


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Good home win for the Lafayette Christian Cougars soccer team … the North Macedonia of Troup County


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Guess I'm in.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

39mm 48.5 L2L on 7" wrist


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Yesterday's no dater


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

The Wayfinder Lume Dial needs no date.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

Unfortunately, the sea wolf stopped running yesterday 😢


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

Borealis Neptuno,








Icy Frost.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A 38mm vanbanner


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sunup to Sundown with the PloProf


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dr Doxa (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## stevedssd (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on this glorious spring day.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Hamilton Navy Khaki


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Afternoon team!


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

As of 10:30 this morning I’m on board


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... polite blue peli









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More benarus bronze


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Never miss a pedi with my girls.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Nazario Azzurro









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thick and chunky, no date today


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

[/url]








[/url]








[/url]


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I really like uncluttered dials


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## hyunsuk (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Maratac LSA:


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

Just another blackbay


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Makin' Copies.... with my wife....Morgan Fairchild. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD MN21 to wrap up the work week. 
I still love this watch and it remains in my top 3

TGIF


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD ️


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Going red, white and blue with the NTH Nazario Azzurro for the 4th.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## FortunateSon11 (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

I fought the urge for 8 years, now have 2. No regerts.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

michael_m said:


>


 I reaally love this one. Wish my wrist could handle it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


>


It looks so good Mike


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD for me on #bluewatchmonday


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> It looks so good Mike


Thanks, B!


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Tudor BB41. Vance.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

new in today ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded hand set/sapphire on Seals, with black mesh
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Just back from another phenomenal relume by Jay at Motor City Watch Works. It was already C-3, but whatever C-3 Jay uses seems to be "whiter" during the daylight hours and glows like a bright green glowstick all night long:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

deepsea03 said:


>


Heck of a good shot. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Still young so a supporter for now.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Heck of a good shot.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

Alum. Just passed the 7 decade mark


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bezel-less Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## willland (10 mo ago)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Two out of five here qualify:


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

My currently politically incorrect (depending I guess on where you live) wear for the day...










Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Caravelle Sea Hunter Devil Diver and Gracie


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

I am also in the prefer no date range. Mostly because its a pain in automatics having to set it each time (particularly Vostoks).
At nearly 60 I cant read the date anyway without my glasses.
This timex is not a true divers but it is 100m resistant and has a turning bezel. I believe it is the Navigator XL. I picked it up in a 3 for 1 deal when i was bidding on another watch. Im pleasantly surprised. Very comfy to wear.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Perhaps my favourite at the moment. Seiko NH35 movement and fits well on this cheap rubber strap. One of the most comfortable watches to wear in my stable. Dont knock it til you have tried one. The Invicta 1953 Batman.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Can I still be in the club if it has the deadly sins in place of the date? Core Timepieces Seven Sins Diver in black/red auto fashion for me


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nothing says "weekends" like cleaning gutters


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

How did you distress your bezel like that? Here’s mine, patiently awaiting some patina 😆


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

reb810 said:


> How did you distress your bezel like that? Here’s mine, patiently awaiting some patina 😆


haha. it took a few washes with bleach to fade it out. i took a tiny shallow dish and put bleach in it, only a couple mm deep. set the watch bezel down in it; it's not deep enough to get at the case in any meaningful way...... after a while rinse it in water and see how it looks. initially though i thought the whole thing would fade in 5 minutes of bleach so i did it or seconds/minutes at a time at first, and it didn't do anything. then i did it for a half hour, an hour, again, again, for it to finally start fading. took a few hours in the course of a night to get it to how it is now. it didn't affect the bezel action or pip in the least.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reb810 (Feb 2, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16898368
> 
> View attachment 16898367
> 
> ...





timetellinnoob said:


> haha. it took a few washes with bleach to fade it out. i took a tiny shallow dish and put bleach in it, only a couple mm deep. set the watch bezel down in it; it's not deep enough to get at the case in any meaningful way...... after a while rinse it in water and see how it looks. initially though i thought the whole thing would fade in 5 minutes of bleach so i did it or seconds/minutes at a time at first, and it didn't do anything. then i did it for a half hour, an hour, again, again, for it to finally start fading. took a few hours in the course of a night to get it to how it is now. it didn't affect the bezel action or pip in the least.


Wow that’s more work than I expected, good looking result in the end though!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16868058


wow  nailed that shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FXD


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

reb810 said:


> Wow that’s more work than I expected, good looking result in the end though!


thanks haha.

too much work, really? it was very little actual work, haha, it was mostly just making sure to check it and not to leave it bleaching too long.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50 Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NTTD


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alarm4y said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sterile Snowflake Sub


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Black Bay ceramic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to do some work


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


That's a superb picture !

Bravo 👋👋👋


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50P


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50 Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Htstinson (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

A little Zodiac Yellow Rally action for this Tuesday:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

I’m new to this club…


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

dubhead said:


> I’m new to this club…
> View attachment 16994597


Sweet!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50 Pro


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Carribean Sea & Ennebi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Farr and Swit North Side for Chicago style no date diver design


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)

LSA titanium n/d


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wishing it was the 53mm one..
..but nope it’s only the 46mm
































& no.. it’s Not “Al Bundy” Friday*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## HyFlyer (May 24, 2021)

No date…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61D


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Took the plunge, bought some tools and bits, and built this. ETA 2824-2 purring away inside:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My C-B on both of my newly purchased Tournek-Rayvile Nytex NATO straps:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 17023334


What the?? What am I looking at here? Looks like a green dialed version of the FXD!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dup


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

NardinNut said:


> What the?? What am I looking at here? Looks like a green dialed version of the FXD!


Yes a HK rip off


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17032046


I love the dial on this Pam


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love the dial on this Pam


It’s different to my others, and changes colour from bright orange to almost grey.


----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)

It came yesterday from the AliEx 11.11 sale. It a San Martin SN006G-B.


----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been alternating these two no date watches 
Pam61D and Submariner


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17044695


I just love it!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seems my ND collection keeps growing


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 17068409
> 
> View attachment 17068410


Terrific looking pair. Did you assemble them yourself?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

duc said:


> Terrific looking pair. Did you assemble them yourself?


TY, Yes, I did. Seiko 'turtles,' they are.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Some of us have gotten to the point where we don't want to be reminded of our advancing years.We have even taken to wearing watches that do not have a day or date function.As founding member these are my no date divers.Please show your support by posting your No Date Divers & let us know if your of the age to be an alum or just a supporter.



just a suporter...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 17056904


 top notch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17062485


awesome dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BWITW


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


> BWITW


It looks fantastic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> It looks fantastic


Thanks, B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

Love a no date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FXD
My favorite diver and no date


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jsinnard said:


> View attachment 17101849


Love this  classic no date sub. Old school case and bracelet with lots of character


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17103733





bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17103733


 such a beauty. Good hands rock


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this  classic no date sub. Old school case and bracelet with lots of character


Thanks! It's the most comfortable watch I own and looks great with jeans or in a suit.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jsinnard said:


> Thanks! It's the most comfortable watch I own and looks great with jeans or in a suit.


Absolutely, very versatile  and Uber comfortable for sure.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

I wish I could afford the original…


















I could definitely do without the date on basically all of my automatic watches… To me it is unnecessary clutter on the dial, and an unnecessary hassle to set it… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sinn U50 Pro


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Happy weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Posted before but wore it again yesterday, so…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Saturday breakfast date


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exceptional, I d like to know the specs for your customization. very close to my ideal watch' I would just exclude the numbers on the bezel...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

sherabwangpo68 said:


> exceptional, I d like to know the specs for your customization. very close to my ideal watch' I would just exclude the numbers on the bezel...


hey thanks. I had the case/bracelet from a different config and the inner timascus dial is more recent. 

The bracelet is the 24mmx24mm polished version which is still available if you ask for it when you build/pay at their website (can be seen in the Polished Orca configurator = H2O ORCA POLISHED). The outer case variant, is known as the "Dress Orca" polished with stainless steel bezel does not appear to be available. The inside or inner module is the Orca Timascus Dial on 2824-2, which was a brief one time offering/sale (about 10-15 were made) that Clemens Helberg did and currently not available. But sporadically and eventually, these come up for resale. cheers


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

Imbiton said:


> hey thanks. I had the case/bracelet from a different config and the inner timascus dial is more recent.
> 
> The bracelet is the 24mmx24mm polished version which is still available if you ask for it when you build/pay at their website (can be seen in the Polished Orca configurator = H2O ORCA POLISHED). The outer case variant, is known as the "Dress Orca" polished with stainless steel bezel does not appear to be available. The inside or inner module is the Orca Timascus Dial on 2824-2, which was a brief one time offering/sale (about 10-15 were made) that Clemens Helberg did and currently not available. But sporadically and eventually, these come up for resale. cheers


thnak you , I ll see to it extensively, it seems they have great options to offer, btw, did you happen to measure the crystal's diameter? It is not mentioned anywhere...and what about the crystal's height of your watch, Are you satisfied with it?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

sherabwangpo68 said:


> thnak you , I ll see to it extensively, it seems they have great options to offer, btw, did you happen to measure the crystal's diameter? It is not mentioned anywhere...and what about the crystal's height of your watch, Are you satisfied with it?


there are 4 different sapphire heights/types offered with Orcas. This one is the 4mm sapphire dome ceeates a height of 17.50mm on the watch - which i enjoy. My favorite though is the 6.7mm sapphire but although a thicker sapphire, it lowers the height to 16.5mm since it is only slightly domed (but it doubles the WR to 4000 meters from 2000) = 

CASE HEIGHT:13.50mm flat sapphire front crystal / 15.50mm with 2mm double domed sapphire front crystal / 16.50mm with the slightly double domed 6.70mm sapphire front crystal / 17.50mm with 4mm SUPER double domed sapphire crystal


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

Imbiton said:


> there are 4 different sapphire heights/types offered with Orcas. This one is the 4mm sapphire dome ceeates a height of 17.50mm on the watch - which i enjoy. My favorite though is the 6.7mm sapphire but although a thicker sapphire, it lowers the height to 16.5mm since it is only slightly domed (but it doubles the WR to 4000 meters from 2000) =
> 
> 
> CASE HEIGHT:13.50mm flat sapphire front crystal / 15.50mm with 2mm double domed sapphire front crystal / 16.50mm with the slightly double domed 6.70mm sapphire front crystal / 17.50mm with 4mm SUPER double domed sapphire crystal


what about the diameter of the crystal?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)

maratac LSA


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

It’s all good!


----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

A sorry in advance of what I am gonna say' I was searching to find a no date watch just to get some ideas to buy one and I went from page 1-20 and page 130-177 and and all see is panerai, scurfa, tudor and 3 more brands repeating themselves throughout the 5 years of this thread......that was unbelievable....while there are many fantastic options in dive's watches people's mind seem to be limited by an unknown factor....


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

A few more you might look into:

CWC
Resco
Omega
Rolex
Armida
MKII
NTH has some
some Longines options
Ares


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

sherabwangpo68 said:


> A sorry in advance of what I am gonna say' I was searching to find a no date watch just to get some ideas to buy one and I went from page 1-20 and page 130-177 and and all see is panerai, scurfa, tudor and 3 more brands repeating themselves throughout the 5 years of this thread......that was unbelievable....while there are many fantastic options in dive's watches people's mind seem to be limited by an unknown factor....


I'll add:
Aevig
Oris
Borealis
Tiger Concept

You can also build your own. There are many sources for cases, movements, dials, hands, etc.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## sherabwangpo68 (Dec 26, 2021)

ok, my comments are misplaced, I thought it was dive's wathes thread (keeping in mind the oceanictime standards). Almost all of them here are not dive watches then according to oceanictime...300m can't be compared with a 1000 and above mostly in quality etc....I am not gonna dive to such depths ofcourse but no comparison here with the real deal.......let's start talking about dive wathces below 2000m just for the shake of quality and craftmanship, or else just watch the shiny dials and be satisfied with all those wonderful watches pictured here.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

would definitely post something different, if i had something else haha


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------

